# Shanks is stronger than Mihawk



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

Let’s be real here, there’s no reason for Mihawk to be stronger than shanks.

- Shanks has superior portrayal with him being a Yonko and Mihawk being WSS. Yonko were portrayed as the 4 strongest pirates. Mihawk is a pirate, so that automatically puts Shanks above him

- Mihawk fought shanks when he wasn’t even a Yonko yet. Who knows how strong shanks was at the time. He probably wasn’t even near Yonko Lvl. So there’s no reason to assume Mihawk is on Shanks Lvl now

- Mihawk got stalemated by Vista, a YC3. And begged Vista to postpone the fight. Yonko were shown to effortlessly trash YC Lvl characters. Like when Kaido first fought Luffy, and when Big mom fought Queen.

- Shanks clashed equally with Whitebeard. And made Kaido run away back to Wano when he tried to go to Marineford. Mihawk has no such feats

- And lastly, Mihawk dipped the moment he saw Shanks at Marineford. The dude was out of there. Not saying Mihawk was scared but that shows something.

So overall shanks is above Mihawk. I feel like there’s a lot more to shanks than swordsmanship, which puts him above Mihawk. Do you think Shanks is stronger than Mihawk?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 9 | GODA 1 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 7 | Lewd 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Beast (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes 

and No


yes, Shanks is stronger then Mihawk because Mihawk will be surpassed by Zoro.

no, because there is nothing to suggest one is above the other and they should be equals before/ currently and in the future.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

Beast said:


> no, because there is nothing to suggest one is above the other


*Shanks*: *Stops a war singlehandly and makes the Marines and Blackbeard Pirates back down*

*Mihawk*: “Vista pls, let me go!”

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 13 | Winner 4 | Creative 2


----------



## Daddy Masterson (Apr 5, 2021)

I don't have a side to pick in this argument, but I think some of your arguments are easy to counter for Mihawk fans. Such as:


YonkoDrippy said:


> - Shanks has superior portrayal with him being a Yonko and Mihawk being WSS. Yonko were portrayed as the 4 strongest pirates. Mihawk is a pirate, so that automatically puts Shanks above him


People who think Mihawk is better could easily say that Mihawk has the superior portrayal because of the WSS title, and with Shanks being a swordsman they would say that automatically puts Mihawk above him. I'm playing devil's advocate here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

Daddy Masterson said:


> I don't have a side to pick in this argument, but I think some of your arguments are easy to counter for Mihawk fans. Such as:
> 
> People who think Mihawk is better could easily say that Mihawk has the superior portrayal because of the WSS title, and with Shanks being a swordsman they would say that automatically puts Mihawk above him. I'm playing devil's advocate here.


You’re sort of right. But Mihawk is only above shanks in swordsmanship, not overall power. Shanks is most likely the strongest Haki user alive. Hes a top tier with no devil fruit, so his Haki would have to make up for it. His Haki and his superior feats put him above Mihawk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## maupp (Apr 5, 2021)

*World Strongest Swordman > A Swordman. *

Simple logic and fact.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Daddy Masterson (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> You’re sort of right. But Mihawk is only above shanks in swordsmanship, not overall power. Shanks is most likely the strongest Haki user alive. Hes a top tier with no devil fruit, so his Haki would have to make up for it. His Haki and his superior feats put him above Mihawk


Yeah I don't doubt Shanks is a haki god. 

About the first point you made tho, I think Mihawk could've easily been a Yonko if he gave a fuck about it. Being a Yonko isn't necessarily only about how strong you are, it's also about the strength of your crew and your influence + the amount of territories you've conquered in the New World. Mihawk has rolled solo since day 1. For him to become a Yonko you'd need to retcon his entire character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maupp (Apr 5, 2021)

Mihawk isn't the world most skilled Swordman. He is the STRONGEST. Stop trying to twist things.

"Shanks might be the best Haki user" yet Mihawk is the one with to have blackened his blade displaying the highest mastery of COO and his nickname is Jackets the clairvoyant which could hint to his godly COO.

"But protrayal Shanks is better the Mihawk". Meanwhile in OP Mihawk is called and had portrayal of being the *Wold Strongest Swordman. *

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ice demon slayer (Apr 5, 2021)

Mihawk>Zoro>Shanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

maupp said:


> *World Strongest Swordman > A Swordman. *
> 
> Simple logic and fact.


So basically you’re saying Mihawk is stronger than Roger since he uses a sword


Got it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ice demon slayer (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> So basically you’re saying Mihawk is stronger than Roger since he uses a sword
> 
> 
> Got it


I thought it was obvious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## maupp (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> So basically you’re saying Mihawk is stronger than Roger since he uses a sword
> 
> 
> Got it


Reaching much I see.

Mihawk and Roger are from different eras. Mihawk isn't the WSS of all time but the one currently.

Stop reaching.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

maupp said:


> Reaching much I see.
> 
> Mihawk and Roger are from different eras. Mihawk isn't the WSS of all time but the one currently.
> 
> Stop reaching.


But Mihawk has the title of WSS and Roger is a swordsman who never had that title, so by you’re logic Mihawk is stronger than Roger as well. 
 
You’re just a Zoro/Mihawk wanker

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> So basically you’re saying Mihawk is stronger than Roger since he uses a sword
> 
> 
> Got it


Mihawk was like 17 during Rogers death.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

Imagine being Pirate King and tied with WSM but setteling on the WSS as the title u wanna be associated with

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 5, 2021)

Also Shanks clashed with WB but Mihawk's slash was never able to reach WB. There's something symbolic about that.

And also with how Mihawk tried to kill Luffy to kind of invalidate Shanks' gamble. And he failed which meant that Shanks' bet indeed was correct.

And Mihawk calls Luffy's charisma the most fearsome ability in the seas. Who's known for charisma? Shanks.

Mihawk says Luffy's dream is harder to achieve than the WSS. Who's currently the closest person to Roger? Shanks.

It feels like Shanks either beat or stalemated Mihawk in the past and then lost his arm and Mihawk was unable to duel him in good conscience since the duel would be tainted. And now the situation is inconclusive so he's just bored and waiting for another worthy opponent to arrive.

I think the reason he wanted to test Luffy was to see if this kid was truly worth the price/cost of that duel since he was probably holding some feelings of bitterness/resentment over the loss of the opportunity to have that final duel

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## maupp (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> But Mihawk has the title of WSS and Roger is a swordsman who never had that title, so by you’re logic Mihawk is stronger than Roger as well.
> 
> You’re just a Zoro/Mihawk wanker


I see so you opened this thread with the intention to cope. If this thread is your way of coping then be it, can't get in the way of a man and his way of dealing with things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 5, 2021)

Not everyone who has a sword is a swordsman. This is so stupid. That's like calling every rectangle a square or every martial artist that throws a punch a boxer

BM, WB, Roger, Shanks all have swords and are all stronger than Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## maupp (Apr 5, 2021)

Let me guess, Shanks is a Hakiman?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 5, 2021)

It’s not like anything new is being brought to the table here.

Shanks/Mihawk is a debate that will continue to revolve as a never-ending vortex until the series is over.

They’re equal though, would be my guess. Akainu and Aokiji were equals. Roger and Whitebeard were equals. Big mom and Kaido are pretty equal. The same goes for Mihawk/Shanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> It’s not like anything new is being brought to the table here.
> 
> Shanks/Mihawk is a debate that will continue to revolve as a never-ending vortex until the series is over.
> 
> They’re equal though, would be my guess. Akainu and Aokiji were equals. Roger and Whitebeard were equals. Big mom and Kaido are pretty equal. The same goes for Mihawk/Shanks.


They aren’t equal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Typhon (Apr 5, 2021)

maupp said:


> *World Strongest Swordman > A Swordman. *
> 
> Simple logic and fact.


1 of the 4 Emperors > Any pirate. Simple logic

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 5, 2021)

Disagree



YonkoDrippy said:


> Let’s be real here, there’s no reason for Mihawk to be stronger than shanks.
> 
> - Shanks has superior portrayal with him being a Yonko and Mihawk being WSS. Yonko were portrayed as the 4 strongest pirates. Mihawk is a pirate, so that automatically puts Shanks above him


Being a Yonko does not automatically place you above someone else in strength. Oda's title however, does.


YonkoDrippy said:


> - Mihawk fought shanks when he wasn’t even a Yonko yet. Who knows how strong shanks was at the time. He probably wasn’t even near Yonko Lvl. So there’s no reason to assume Mihawk is on Shanks Lvl now


It's heavily implied that they were at least close to their current strength by Whitebeard. Their duels shook the Grand Line and you don't get to draw the strongest pirate's attention by being scrubs.


YonkoDrippy said:


> - Mihawk got stalemated Vista, a YC3. And begged Vista to postpone the fight. Yonko were shown to effortlessly trash YC Lvl characters. Like when Kaido first fought Luffy, and when Big mom fought Queen.


Speaks more about Vista than against Mihawk. YC level spans a wide range. Just recently Big Mom admitted that she would need serious effort to defeat Marco so that statement is simply not true.


YonkoDrippy said:


> - Shanks clashed equally with Whitebeard. And made Kaido run away back to Wano when he tried to go to Marineford. Mihawk has no such feats


Absence of feats =/= inferiority. Mihawk will have his time.


YonkoDrippy said:


> - And lastly, Mihawk dipped the moment he saw Shanks at Marineford. The dude was out of there. Not saying Mihawk was scared but that shows something.


Since he doesn't want to fight a crippled man and as he said, the deal was to fight against Whitebeard. Mission accomplished.


YonkoDrippy said:


> So overall shanks is above Mihawk. I feel like there’s a lot more to shanks than swordsmanship, which puts him above Mihawk. Do you think Shanks is stronger than Mihawk?


Unless Shanks pulls out some DF or weird ability, he is a swordsman first and foremost. We've seen him resort to Gryphon every time he was faced with an opponent of high calibre like Whitebeard and Akainu. Inb4 haki freak Shanks, haki is an integral part of swordsmanship in OP. That's why Mihawk urged Zoro to master it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> most likely the strongest Haki user alive. Hes a top tier with no devil fruit, so his Haki would have to make up for it.


Same could be said for Mihawk though? they're both just sword wielding dudes. Mihawk has the best Coa for a swordsman which is blackening your blade while Shanks has coc going for him

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 5, 2021)

maupp said:


> Let me guess, Shanks is a Hakiman?



Lemme guess, Jordan is a Baseball player?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> Disagree
> 
> 
> Being a Yonko does not automatically place you above someone else in strength.


It does when that person is a Pirate.


Eustathios said:


> It's heavily implied that they were at least close to their current strength by Whitebeard. Their duels shook the Grand Line and you don't get to draw the strongest pirate's attention by being scrubs.


“There duels shook the grandline” tells us nothing. Whitebeard could’ve meant that their duels were heard about from islands in the grandline. It’s just a hyperbole. Sengoku said Whitebeard could destroy the world. But with the feats he shown he could barely destroy MF. 


Eustathios said:


> Speaks more about Vista than against Mihawk. YC level spans a wide range. Just recently Big Mom admitted that she would need serious effort to defeat Marco so that statement is simply not true.


Marco is different from other YC’s he’s the only YC that is most likely a top tier.


Eustathios said:


> Absence of feats =/= inferiority. Mihawk will have his time.


He had his time against Vista and Jozu, And failed miserably.


Eustathios said:


> Since he doesn't want to fight a crippled man and as he said, the deal was to fight against Whitebeard. Mission accomplished.


He didn’t have to fight shanks himself. He could’ve just fought his crewmates. But chose not to


Eustathios said:


> Unless Shanks pulls out some DF or weird ability, he is a swordsman first and foremost. We've seen him resort to Gryphon every time he was faced with an opponent of high calibre like Whitebeard and Akainu. Inb4 haki freak Shanks, haki is an integral part of swordsmanship in OP. That's why Mihawk urged Zoro to master it.


And shanks has shown better Haki feats than Mihawk. Just cause Mihawk “made his blade black” doesn’t tell us much. It just shows Mihawk is good at CoA. DR Zoro could turn his blades black. Again, Mihawk is only above shanks in swordsmanship not overall power

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 5, 2021)

The bias lol.

I like you fam, but it seems like you’re being a bit selective here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hajimehipo (Apr 5, 2021)

Mihawk fans are in for a very rude awakening by EOS lmao.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> BM, WB, Roger, Shanks all have swords


BM's main weapon is her soul which she created three different weapons from and WB's main weapon is his gura df clearly
Nothing so far says Shanks is more than a swordsman, which can change easily if coc becomes more than fodder cleaning, i'd say roger is a swordsman too from the little we've seen but he died before the current wss so thats irrelevant

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 5, 2021)

hajimehipo said:


> Mihawk fans are in for a very rude awakening by EOS lmao.



Indeed. And the saddest part about it is that it was obvious from the very beginning lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 5, 2021)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> BM's main weapon is her soul which she created three different weapons from and WB's main weapon is his gura df clearly
> Nothing so far says Shanks is more than a swordsman, which can change easily if coc becomes more than fodder cleaning, i'd say roger is a swordsman too from the little we've seen but he died before the current wss so thats irrelevant



Same way we can acknowledge BM is not a Swordsman despite using a Sword along with her Soul and WB is not a Swordsman despite using a Sword along with his Quakes, Shanks, Roger & Rayleigh will turn out to be Haki Specialists who use everything at their disposal as a tool as opposed to Swordsmen.

People keep sleepwalking but Haki keeps getting more and more fleshed out and more abilities are being revealed and confirmed. By the time we get to Shanks there will be enough Haki moves for us to be able to recognize it as its own unique discipline and not just some type of add-on to pre existing styles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 5, 2021)

Of course he is. Just look at who Kaido told us can even fight him   
Mihawk ain't getting another fight until Vista gets his round 2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Beast (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> *Shanks*: *Stops a war singlehandly and makes the Marines and Blackbeard Pirates back down*
> 
> *Mihawk*: “Vista pls, let me go!”


Lol 
I can’t say anything to disrespect Shanks, so I’m out.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eustathios (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> It does when that person is a Pirate.


It's a direct correlation but not always true. To become a Yonko one needs territories and a powerful crew. If Mihawk had both of these and still wasn't a Yonko then we'd be discussing about the validity of their titles. 


YonkoDrippy said:


> “There duels shook the grandline” tells us nothing. Whitebeard could’ve meant that their duels were heard about from islands in the grandline. It’s just a hyperbole. Sengoku said Whitebeard could destroy the world. But with the feats he shown he could barely destroy MF.


Of course it's a hyperbole, but it's meant to hype their clashes. The WSM is hyping their duels up himself. Means Shanks and Mihawk at that time must've been monsters. 


YonkoDrippy said:


> Marco is different from other YC’s he’s the only YC that is most likely a top tier.


Jozu did it too. He didn't get blown away by Aokiji, who is one of the final villains almost equal.


YonkoDrippy said:


> He had his time against Vista and Jozu, And failed miserably.


Again, this is not a feat against Mihawk. It just shows WB's crew was that strong.


YonkoDrippy said:


> He didn’t have to fight shanks himself. He could’ve just fought his crewmates. But chose not to


Why would he? The Marines themselves chose not to fight as well and they had more than enough manpower to contend with the RH Pirates. They achieved their goal. Anything else would be unnecessary.


YonkoDrippy said:


> And shanks has shown better Haki feats than Mihawk. Just cause Mihawk “made his blade black” doesn’t tell us much. It just shows Mihawk is good at CoA. DR Zoro could turn his blades black. Again, Mihawk is only above shanks in swordsmanship not overall power


Does that mean you accept Shanks as a swordsman? If yes, then Oda's word is already enough to end this debate. It's the World's Strongest Swordsman, not the World's Most Skilled Swordsman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Karma (Apr 5, 2021)

Shanks could say "Mihawk is stronger" in the next chapter and within the next 5 minutes of the chapter's release thered be a thread titled "Shanks Lied" and 8 paragraphs hyper analyzing those 3 words.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Apr 5, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Same way we can acknowledge BM is not a Swordsman despite using a Sword along with her Soul and WB is not a Swordsman despite using a Sword along with his Quakes, *Shanks, Roger & Rayleigh* will turn out to be Haki Specialists who use everything at their disposal as a tool as opposed to Swordsmen.
> 
> People keep sleepwalking but Haki keeps getting more and more fleshed out and more abilities are being revealed and confirmed. By the time we get to Shanks there will be enough Haki moves for us to be able to recognize it as its own unique discipline and not just some type of add-on to pre existing styles.


Why would those 3 not be swordsmen just because their haki is really good? it's not like mihawk is some type of specialist in coa

it's quite simple to me tbh, if you channel most of your power through your blades and your offence goes quite down without them then you're a swordsman

also
> haki specialists
that term i used to see years ago used _ONLY _to make Shanks not be a swordsman  
pls dont bring it back

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Corax (Apr 5, 2021)

Shanks might even go down before Zoro vs Mihawk. In this case he'll turn out weaker due to power creep. No way to tell at this point,but by narrative they are equals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 5, 2021)

There Still Equal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LordVinsmoke (Apr 5, 2021)

hmm anyways Mihawk WSS shanks a swordsman logic>opinion but then shanks is featless tho so maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Typhon (Apr 5, 2021)

PSA that Blackbeard injured Shanks in the past before he even had a devil fruit. Then after getting two, he still didn't want that smoke. 

Past fights aren't a good indicator of how that would go now

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> There Still Equal


Hmm is it  
How come in the other thread you said Mihawk loses to Kaido but Shanks high diffs him

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 5, 2021)

Code said:


> Hmm is it
> How come in the other thread you said Mihawk loses to Kaido but Shanks high diffs him


You right Shanks loses Mid-diffs too, but there equal just like how WSM and roger can be equal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> There Still Equal


Proof?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Proof?


they never settled their duel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> they never settled their duel


Because Mihawk knows shanks can whoop his ass. That’s why he won’t fight him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Because Mihawk knows shanks can whoop his ass. That’s why he won’t fight him


What did Shanks do to get stronger from losing his arm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> What did Shanks do to get stronger from losing his arm


Shanks was too strong so he had to nerf himself by losing an arm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Let’s be real here, there’s no reason for Mihawk to be stronger than shanks.
> 
> *- Shanks has superior portrayal with him being a Yonko and Mihawk being WSS.*


That didn't take long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nikseng (Apr 5, 2021)

Vista almost KILLED Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 5, 2021)

Shanks is a swordsman. That’s not a hot take.

Mihawk is the Worlds Strongest Swordsman. That shouldn’t be a hot take.

Therefore, Mihawk > Shanks until further notice.

It doesn’t matter if Shanks is a yonko cause it’s not like Mihawk is in the running for that position no matter how strong he is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 5, 2021)

Mihawk is just a veeeery sllightest touch behind, if any gap might be noticeable. Still roughly equals to me.

Shanks wins 6/10 times with *extreme *(high) difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Turrin (Apr 5, 2021)

I expect Shanks to be stronger or them to be equals, I don’t see any universe where Mihawk is stronger

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 5, 2021)

yeah...no.

Mihawk is stronger. There are no rooms for doubt. He's Zoro's endgoal. Oda sucks Zoro's dick 24/7 and he will obviously suck Mihawk's when the time comes.

My guy has already proved he got superior CoA to Shanks. That's like the most important shit in OP. Then his epithet Hawkeyes probably puts his CoO as #1. Shanks only got his CoC as #1 which is straight trash.

plus Shanks is a pirate snitch. He's clearly in cahoots with the WG...he will get the snitches get stitches treatment from Blackbeard. He's a hype tool for the FV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> That didn't take long.


didnt take long to convince you shanks is stronger? I know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## alexderman (Apr 5, 2021)

lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 5, 2021)

Imagine making a Shanks vs. Mihawk thread in 2021, using every age old argument in the book, and then not bothering with the one piece of evidence that's actually relatively recent.

Someone really wanted to reenact 2010.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 5, 2021)

Doesn't Mihawk blacking his blade put him  over Oden, an actually dedicated swordsman that failed to do it? The guy who Kaido wanks to hell and still gets PTSD of?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 5, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Doesn't Mihawk blacking his blade put him  over Oden, an actually dedicated swordsman that failed to do it? The guy who Kaido wanks to hell and still gets PTSD of?


no. there's clearly something more to the black blade thing and Whitebeard/Roger didn't have it either and they should have stronger haki than Mihawk.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 5, 2021)

Shunsuiju said:


> no. there's clearly something more to the black blade thing and Whitebeard/Roger didn't have it either and they should have stronger haki than Mihawk.


There's nothing clear about it.

Whitebeard has no need to care about that sort of thing, and Roger is largely a mystery. There's also no reason why they "must" have stronger haki than Mihawk, much less dedicate it to their blades (statement said this required many battles). Oden was a different story, and that's why I named him.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 5, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> Imagine making a Shanks vs. Mihawk thread in 2021, using every age old argument in the book, and then not bothering with the one piece of evidence that's actually relatively recent.
> 
> Someone really wanted to reenact 2010.


what piece of eidence would dat be?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sloan (Apr 5, 2021)

Shanks is losing to Blackbeard in 2021 while Mihawk won’t be taking an L to anybody until Zoro is ready to fight him.


Blackbeard and Mihawk are both stronger than Shanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 5, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> what piece of eidence would dat be?





Shanks is there but not Mihawk. Though whether that pertains to this debate depends on how you interpret those panels.



Sloan said:


> Shanks is losing to Blackbeard in 2021 while Mihawk won’t be taking an L to anybody until Zoro is ready to fight him.
> 
> 
> Blackbeard and Mihawk are both stronger than Shanks.



Did you just use a theory thread you made yourself as evidence in a vs. thread...?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 5, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Doesn't Mihawk blacking his blade put him  over Oden, an actually dedicated swordsman that failed to do it? The guy who Kaido wanks to hell and still gets PTSD of?



Yes.

I tell felix, duhul, and the rest of the Kaido fans this everyday and they pretend that isn't the case.

Mihawk > Shanks > Oden.



Sloan said:


> Shanks is losing to Blackbeard in 2021 while Mihawk won’t be taking an L to anybody until Zoro is ready to fight him.
> 
> 
> Blackbeard and Mihawk are both stronger than Shanks.



How does Shanks losing to Blackbeard mean anything? For all we know, Blackbeard could be stronger than Mihawk as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 5, 2021)

Anyways Shanks is one of my favourite characters so I'm not gonna slander him nor do I agree with anyone who calls him a snitch because Shanks didn't snitch on anyone. Wanting to have a conversation with the Gorosei isn't snitching. 

Anyways, Mihawk > Shanks but I got both fighters in my top 3 at the end of the day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sloan (Apr 5, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> How does Shanks losing to Blackbeard mean anything? For all we know, Blackbeard could be stronger than Mihawk as well.


Agreed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Apr 5, 2021)

Sablés said:


> There's nothing clear about it.
> 
> Whitebeard has no need to care about that sort of thing, and Roger is largely a mystery. There's also no reason why they "must" have stronger haki than Mihawk, much less dedicate it to their blades (statement said this required many battles). Oden was a different story, and that's why I named him.


It's not a big deal. If we knew more about it, then we can make a big deal about it. That's my point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 5, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> Shanks is there but not Mihawk. Though whether that pertains to this debate depends on how you interpret those panels.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just use a theory thread you made yourself as evidence in a vs. thread...?


U could make the case he never fought Mihawk. So he aint on the list. Or that its pirates only Mihawk aint really a Pirate lol. Or that its about power and respect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## blessedboi2 (Apr 6, 2021)

Aww yes the man with one arm who has only been shown to fight with a sword and carried a legend grade one is not a swordsman but perhaps....a marital artist like the fucking Kung fu otters from alabasta  

Logically speaking Mihawk should be too 3 in terms of power in the OP world of pirates and admirals. Only character he would canonically lose against was Roger and Whitebeard. We saw how strong Oden was and it was already said in panel that a true haki master swordsman has a black blade. Indicating Oden to be a tier and perhaps even more? below Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 6, 2021)

nah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Firo (Apr 6, 2021)

Feats only matter in here when  it’s Mihawk related. 

OL: Feats are the only thing that matter here.

Random Debater: Mihawk clashed with Vista and Shanks clashed with Whitebeard.

OL: Gtfoh that doesn’t count.  


What if Mihawk is a scrub now like Moriah and just thinks he’s strong?

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 6, 2021)

*Mihawk's Title*

_The argument of the WSS > Shanks is valid if Shanks is nothing more than a swordsman. Having better Haki or CoC doesn't mean shit if swordsmanship is still his main fighting style and he has no other ability, unless the Haki or CoC shown is a completely unique manifestation of its own ability. Even then, Mihawk's ability to turn Yoru black with CoA, and the hint of FS through his Hawk Eyes shows that his Haki should be more than on par with Shanks, unless CoC is involved. The title of WSS should apply to any swordsman with no other unique ability or fighting style. Thus, it shouldn't really apply to ppl like Kizaru, Big Mom, etc. who only use a sword on the side. It does however apply to anyone who utilises swordsmanship as a primary fighting style. If Shanks does not or has some other unique fighting style, then this title does not apply to him. _

*Mihawk running away from Shanks*

_Obvious headcanon and memes. The 2 are friends and former rivals. Mihawk already explained why there's no reason to fight Shanks anymore. Databook or some other Vivre Card confirmed that Mihawk is looking for a rival stronger than Shanks. Furthermore, there's no sense in him fighting the rest of Shanks' crew if they got no beef. Mihawk has no obligation to aid the World Government and go out of his way for them. Eff that. _

*Mihawk VS Vista*

_Mihawk fought the strongest swordsman on the Whitebeard Pirates, a Commander who's been around the New World for over 30 years. Oda showed that the WB Commanders were all able to fight on par and stall an Admiral level fighter in MF. Marco for Kizaru, Jozu briefly for Aokiji, and the same for Vista vs Mihawk. It isn't a weak showing by Mihawk, it is a testament to Vista's skill and Oda's portrayal of him. Mihawk also trained his gaze on Luffy while parrying Mihawk for a time too, so it wasn't really a stalemate. He was clearly stronger. Prior to that, he also effortlessly cut a mountain-sized iceberg, which is something Vista hasn't shown he can do. The gap between them is clear._

*Kaido not thinking of Mihawk in the Panel of Great Fighters*

_Kaido thought of Roger/WB, Xebec, Oden, and Shanks as the only people who could fight against him. However, using this as evidence of Shanks' superiority is flawed. Wanna know who else Kaido didn't think of? Big Mom, the Yonko who has been portrayed as his equal; Garp in his prime; Rayleigh in his prime; none of the Admirals got a shoutout. Are we going to really put that much stock into this? Especially when Mihawk became a Shichibukai (thus not being an active pirate)? Maybe not ever meeting Kaido? All the guys who Kaido thought of were people whom we know he fought against for a fact. Whitebeard was his former crewmate on Rocks, and someone he tried to kill in MF, the WSM. Roger fought the Rocks crew and was PK, so he likely stood as a major obstacle to Kaido. Oden fought him in the Wano flashback and gave him the scar. Xebec was his former Captain and leader, while Shanks intercepted Kaido before Marineford. We have heard no stories of Kaido ever engaging Mihawk._


*Shanks & Mihawk's Duels *

_The significance of their duels wasn't that they were frolicking with each other in their youth, but to show that they had history as former rivals and equals. Both of them were young pirates who duelled against each other and established some kinship. Both of them would go on to become greater in their own right: Shanks a Yonko, Mihawk the WSS. Both characters were introduced since the East Blue Saga, and have remained completely unscathed since then. If Oda wanted to show us that they were no longer equals, he would've concluded the past. The result of their duels remained unsettled. _That is a fact. Everything else is conjecture and speculation. If Oda wanted to show that one lapped the other, he would have, similar to Kaido or Moriah. Hell, he even showed the result amongst equals between Aokiji and Akainu. 

In a few years, when we finally get to see some of these duels, people are going to change their tune.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 6, 2021)

Once we see Shanks do a kick it's over for Mihawk IMO.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Dunno (Apr 6, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> But Mihawk has the title of WSS and Roger is a swordsman who never had that title, so by you’re logic Mihawk is stronger than Roger as well.
> 
> You’re just a Zoro/Mihawk wanker


You should really go learn some basic logic before talking about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Deleted member 58423 (Apr 6, 2021)

i hope mihawk isn't a snitch

would be naff if he were

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 6, 2021)

Why people put anyone who possesses a swords automatically below Mihawk?

Shanks is not as technical as Mihawk or fully grown up with focusing solely on swordsmanship.

But on the other hand, he is possibly the best technical haki fighter in the current OPverse.

He will show some crazy, partly new haki techniques to neutralize a missing DF power and his left arm.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

I could list few examples what I think Shanks might be able to accomplish with his *CoA/CoO/CoC *

1) Greatest protecting shield - infused with CoA FM (*F*ully *M*astered > CoA /CoO 3.0 > ... ) - nearly impenetrable in a 1v1 except for the Top 10-15 in the OPverse such as Yonko/Admirals + Mihawk + Dragon + etc. ... It might be rather invisible or highlighted as coloured aura.

2) Greatest aura shockwave - infused with CoC + CoA mix - he could damage WB's ship with solely his own aura. Imagining he could burst a shock wave like kind of force through your body while even being at some distance. Just way freakier than even all what Luffy can do thanks to Old Man Hyogoro.

3) Greatest observation - infused with CoO FM which is a deluxe version of Katakuri's already great FS. Shanks will be also a mastered FS owner, just wait and see.

He needs all that to compensate for what other top tier figher possess such as logia intangibility (Admirals)  or physical durability (Kaido + BM) ... I guess Shanks body can take 30% as much damage as Kaido or BM could. Which is also still a top tier durability feat.
For example I see Current Luffy/Zoro around 15% of Kaido's durability, which is highest high tier level of durability.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 6, 2021)

The All Purpose Shanks VS Mihawk thread 4.0.

I picked a fucked up time to have this avatar.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 6, 2021)

OP doesn't seem interested in debating in good faith therefore I'm locking this thread.

Edit: Unlocked after talking to the OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Apr 6, 2021)

Doflamingo said:


> The All Purpose Shanks VS Mihawk thread 4.0.
> 
> I picked a fucked up time to have this avatar.


So switch to shanks one

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ruthless Tsuchikage (Apr 6, 2021)

Why do people talk about this as if we know anything about it? We haven't even seen Shanks fight yet nor have we see Mihawk go all out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaptainCommander (Apr 6, 2021)

Sablés said:


> doesn't Mihawk blacking his blade put him over Oden





Sablés said:


> There's nothing clear about it.


You answered your own question. Black blades mean nothing until proven otherwise.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2021)

The week the inevitable flashback between Shanks and Mihawk drops is gonna be hilarious.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## TheMoffinMan (Apr 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> rooms


wrong he is not zorogoal stop with that misconception from the fandom
You can have equals bud stop being deluded did the WSM not have, Roger,Shiki,Garp,Sengoku?
Ok then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> wrong he is not zorogoal stop with that misconception from the fandom
> You can have equals bud stop being deluded did the WSM not have, Roger,Shiki,Garp,Sengoku?
> Ok then


Only Roger was his equal, the rest weren't, close as they might be they will all definitely lose in a match.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Only Roger was his equal, the rest weren't, close as they might be they will all definitely lose in a match.


Shiki was a equal
one piece magazine says roger rival was Garp
Sengoku rival shiki and whitebeard
yes, by the Luffy is PK zoro will be WSS ready for the final war and fight

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Shiki was a equal
> one piece magazine says roger rival was Garp
> Sengoku rival shiki and whitebeard
> yes, by the Luffy is PK zoro will be WSS ready for the final war and fight


'who "once" stood'

my man, you gotta read carefully.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Only Roger was his equal, the rest weren't, close as they might be they will all definitely lose in a match.



Indeed Garp was superior to both Roger and WB. The others were below them.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Indeed Garp was superior to both Roger and WB. The others were below them.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> 'who "once" stood'
> 
> my man, you gotta read carefully.


stop trolling shiki got old was in impel, roger died

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> stop trolling shiki got old was in impel, roger died


I know you're drunk today, stop it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 6, 2021)

Not sure what's that supposed to prove that Garp doesn't want to one shot a friend?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Not sure what's that supposed to prove that Garp doesn't want to one shot a friend?


It proves that Garp is trash

i still believe he earned his rep Smoker-route, which is btw fake rep. Roger probably bailed him out when he was getting bodied by Rocks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> I know you're drunk today, stop it.


Point stands they still stood equals
Mihawk rival and still equal is Shanks
Could've been fuji but too bad hes not a swordsmen



Zoro said:


> i still believe he earned his rep Smoker-route, which is btw fake rep. Roger probably bailed him out when he was getting bodied by Rocks.


Roger brought his whole elite crew while garp had fodder marines
Garp def carried roger is overrated just like garp
Sengoku and Whitebeard were the highest tier in strength in those days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Sengoku and Whitebeard were the highest tier in strength in those days


I wouldn't be surprised. 

Whitebeard held back during his match with Roger (didn't use his gura fruit powers to boost strength) to not humiliate him. Its why Roger had to act all humble and bowed to 'borrow' Oden, he knew a enraged WB would end him instantly. 

Pencil pusher Sengoku also held down enraged over Ace's death Garp with 1 hand, 'nuff said.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> It proves that Garp is trash
> 
> i still believe he earned his rep Smoker-route, which is btw fake rep. Roger probably bailed him out when he was getting bodied by Rocks.



For all we know Roger probably bowed to the almighty fist to help him take down rocks the same way he bowed to WB to lend him Oden.

There is an actual example for it and it's way more accurate because it doesn't involve a different character for a comparison like in your case.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> For all we know Roger probably bowed to the almighty fist to help him take down rocks the same way he bowed to WB to lend him Oden.
> 
> There is an actual example for it and it's way more accurate because it doesn't involve a different character for a comparison like in your case.


Is that why we weren't shown a bloodied up Roger? 

its also why Garp don't like talking about his most iconic feat. He knew it was fake.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Is that why we weren't shown a bloodied up Roger?



Yes because Crocus already performed a emergency surgery on Roger while Garp had his "Nothing happened" moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Yes because Crocus already performed a emergency surgery on Roger while Garp had his "Nothing happened" moment.


you're missing Oda's true intentions

you're so blinded from the truth because of your love for that piece of shit

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> you're missing Oda's true intentions
> 
> you're so blinded from the truth because of your love for that piece of shit



Garp the great got another fan on the ropes. Sad to see it's a fellow Zoro fan who is not manly enough to appreciate the fist.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Garp the great got another fan on the ropes. Sad to see it's a fellow Zoro fan who is not manly enough to appreciate the fist.


I would have respected him if he tried to free Ace but no, he even tried to cockblock Luffy and stopped Marco. 

hell, I would have given him his due respect if he actually dared to fight Akainu (although he would get destroyed harder than wb did) 

unlike the other old legends, Garp is truly a failure with zero redeemable qualities. Niqqa even expected the mountain bandits to train up ace and luffy to be respectable marines. Guy is a joke.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> I would have respected him if he tried to free Ace but no, he even tried to cockblock Luffy and stopped Marco.
> 
> hell, I would have given him his due respect if he actually dared to fight Akainu (although he would get destroyed harder than wb did)
> 
> unlike the other old legends, Garp is truly a failure with zero redeemable qualities. Niqqa even expected the mountain bandits to train up ace and luffy to be respectable marines. Guy is a joke.



You can't comprehend the manly qualities of the fist but I won't blame a fellow Zoro Stan for that. I'll let you off the hook this time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | GODA 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> You can't comprehend the manly qualities of the fist but I won't be a fellow Zoro Stan for that. I'll let you off the hook this time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> It proves that Garp is trash
> 
> i still believe he earned his rep Smoker-route, which is btw fake rep. Roger probably bailed him out when he was getting bodied by Rocks.


I look at your name, your title or whatever that's called, your avatar and your signature and I see a man with good reading comprehension

But then this post throws me off wtf is this man?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> I look at your name, your title or whatever that's called, your avatar and your signature and I see a man with good reading comprehension
> 
> But then this post throws me off wtf is this man?


whats with people wanking Garp? 

he's got nothing to wank off of

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> whats with people wanking Garp?
> 
> he's got nothing to wank off of


Aokiji sucks his dick on the daily bruh what do you need more?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Aokiji sucks his dick on the daily bruh what do you need more?


Guy is a cripple, he ain't any better????

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> Guy is a cripple, he ain't any better????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 6, 2021)

Garp is one of the strongest characters in One Piece history. Prime Garp was a menace to society.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> I would have respected him if he tried to free Ace but no, he even tried to cockblock Luffy and stopped Marco.
> 
> hell, I would have given him his due respect if he actually dared to fight Akainu (although he would get destroyed harder than wb did)
> 
> unlike the other old legends, Garp is truly a failure with zero redeemable qualities. Niqqa even expected the mountain bandits to train up ace and luffy to be respectable marines. Guy is a joke.


this is maybe the worst post i've ever seen on here these moments were all goated . you're an akainu wanker right?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> this is maybe the worst post i've ever seen on here these moments were all goated . you're an akainu wanker right?


no, suckinggarpdick-kun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> no, suckinggarpdick-kun


i woud gladly bitch how much can you bench press i bet you skip legs if you work out at all i bet you have a receding hairline

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> i woud gladly bitch how much can you bench press i bet you skip legs if you work out at all i bet you have a receding hairline


bitch

how you dissing exactly Garp


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> bitch
> 
> how you dissing exactly Garp
> 
> ...


Garp has an incredible hairline for being in his 70s yet you most likely a 20 something look insecurely in the mirror every morning. Sad!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> *Shanks*: *Stops a war singlehandly and makes the Marines and Blackbeard Pirates back down*
> 
> *Mihawk*: “Vista pls, let me go!”


Who lost their arm to a fish again?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 6, 2021)

Zoro said:


> bitch
> 
> how you dissing exactly Garp
> 
> ...


Garp is training Koby and he also trained Weakest Admiral Aokiji he would still fold the LolkoMedians

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2021)

hajimehipo said:


> Mihawk fans are in for a very rude awakening by EOS lmao.


Nope. Yonko fans are. If Shanks is stronger than Mihawk, it’s only going to be by a slight amount. And that’s a big ”if” since Mihawk is canonically considered the WGS.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Garp is training Koby and he also trained Weakest Admiral Aokiji he would still fold the LolkoMedians


What makes you think Aokiji is the weakest Admiral?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## hajimehipo (Apr 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Who lost their arm to a fish again?


That was before shank's prime+ beginning of the series/Oda had different plans.  

At both their prime with Shanks becoming a yonko the portrayal difference is massive. 

Mihawk chasing luffy while not being able to put him down, clashing with Vista, Haki imbued slash no selled by Jozu, " I want to see the distance between that man and me" while Shanks clash with him equally and split the sky. Shanks stops Kaido from coming to marineford and on and on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 6, 2021)

Shanks low-mid diffing Mihawk if we use only feats
Shanks high-extreme diffing Mihawk if we use title comparison (Yonko is bigger title than WSS as per canon)
Shanks nodiffing if we use importance. Mihawk is a plot tool for Zoro, Shanks is very important to the story

but despite all this , I think Shanks can extreme diff him. not either way though, sorry


also to clowns who use arguments like "they were equals with Shanks in the past" : Shanks was equal to Buggy during journey in Roger pirate crew

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2021)

hajimehipo said:


> That was before shank's prime+ beginning of the series/Oda had different plans.
> 
> At both their prime with Shanks becoming a yonko the portrayal difference is massive.
> 
> Mihawk chasing luffy while not being able to put him down, clashing with Vista, Haki imbued slash no selled by Jozu, " I want to see the distance between that man and me" while Shanks clash with him equally and split the sky. Shanks stops Kaido from coming to marineford and on and on.


It’s only massive if you assume that Emperors are far above everyone else and they just aren’t. They’re definitely strong, but Mihawk and the Admirals are on their level. Probably Dragon too, although that’s more speculative.

Mihawk was screwing around. Luffy clashed with all 3 Admirals and took a punch from Sengoku (who Roger and Whitebeard considered a strong opponent). He still survived. Mihawk is Zoro’s end goal. Zoro is probably going to be at least as good as Prime Rayleigh. Old Rayleigh can give an Admiral difficulty (although he’d probably lose). Do you really think Zoro is going to be Vista level at the end of the series?

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## hajimehipo (Apr 6, 2021)

Marineford should have ended this debate

Mihawk couldnt do shit to Vista, Jozu and Luffy 

Shanks stopped Kaido from joining the war and Stopped the war while making MIHAWK himself run away

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> Shanks low-mid diffing Mihawk if we use only feats
> Shanks high-extreme diffing Mihawk if we use title comparison (Yonko is bigger title than WSS as per canon)
> Shanks nodiffing if we use importance. Mihawk is a plot tool for Zoro, Shanks is very important to the story
> 
> ...


Was Shanks equal to Buggy? Not that it matters. Whitebeard respected Mihawks strength and so did Shanks. Buggy’s a comic relief villain, who’s only considered a major threat outside of the Grand Line. Mihawk is Zoro’s end goal.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Was Shanks equal to Buggy? Not that it matters. Whitebeard respected Mihawks strength and so did Shanks. Buggy’s a comic relief villain, who’s only considered a major threat outside of the Grand Line. Mihawk is Zoro’s end goal.


WB and Shanks can respect anyone. and can nodiff this respected person seconds later. and what?
if they respected his strength (which is true only about Shanks, WB doesn't care much about Mihawk) it doesn't mean he can defeat them. all top tiers respect the strength of another top tier. but people among top tier are not the same strong

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 6, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> WB and Shanks can respect anyone. and can nodiff this respected person seconds later. and what?
> if they respected his strength (which is true only about Shanks, WB doesn't care much about Mihawk) it doesn't mean he can defeat them. all top tiers respect the strength of another top tier. but people among top tier are not the same strong


No. He does.



Isn’t Zoro putting in work against Kaido right now? A much stronger version of Zoro is going to fight Zoro near the end of the manga.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 6, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> No. He does.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn’t Zoro putting in work against Kaido right now? A much stronger version of Zoro is going to fight Zoro near the end of the manga.


WB didn't show some specific respect to Mihawk. he just enjoyed their duels. thats all

I don't think Mihawk is much stronger now. he is stronger but like only 1 tier above

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 6, 2021)

The mental gymnastics that some people cook up are absolutely hilarious. I just need to look at Zoro and know how fucking strong Mihawk is to teach him from where he is now in just 2 years. He taught Zoro far better than Rayleigh teaching Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 4 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Adhominem (Apr 6, 2021)

The Mihawk/Shanks debate is a Schrodinger's cat the debate is meaningless, there's little to go off of atm

its fictional and its uncharted and the story is nowhere near finished. Let this powerscaling resolve itself with time

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 7, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> What makes you think Aokiji is the weakest Admiral?


Let me guess its gonna be the "He Went equal with Akainu" Yes every admiral can there close in Power
Kizaru is set up with the right hand
Aokiji all left hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 7, 2021)

Zoro said:


> far better than Rayleigh teaching Luffy.


Rayleigh only said he would teach Luffy basic Haki
yet it states TS Luffy>TS Zoro vivre card

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 7, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Let me guess its gonna be the "He Went equal with Akainu" Yes every admiral can there close in Power
> Kizaru is set up with the right hand
> Aokiji all left hands


I never said he was stronger than Kizaru. I asked for 3videnxe that he was the weakest.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 7, 2021)

Yes Shanks is likely stronger but only by a very small margin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 7, 2021)

Shanks is someone who is feared and respected enough to have an audience with the Elders.

Mihawk is someone who is dumped the moment the World Government decides they don't need Warlords anymore.

Also considering Mihawk wasn't living rent-free in Kaido's mind, giving it to Shanks for now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> World Government decides they don't need Warlords anymore



It wasn’t the Gorosei who decided.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> (Yonko is bigger title than WSS as per canon)



As per canon? Where was this ever stated in the manga? A Shichibukai is confirmed stronger than two Yonko.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 7, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> It wasn’t the Gorosei who decided.


Oh I know. But nobody from the Navy or WG singled him out or even so much as shed a tear for such a loss of asset (unlike Kuzan) when Warlord system was abolished.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> Oh I know. But nobody from the Navy or WG singled him out or even so much as shed a tear for such a loss of asset (unlike Kuzan) when Warlord system was abolished.



Akainu literally told Fujitora that his actions with getting the Shichibukai system destroyed could switch the balance of favour in the pirates favour.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 7, 2021)

Adhominem said:


> The Mihawk/Shanks debate is a Schrodinger's cat the debate is meaningless, there's little to go off of atm
> 
> its fictional and its uncharted and the story is nowhere near finished. Let this powerscaling resolve itself with time



The thing is the powerscaling Resolved itself already. Shanks is undoubtedly equal to or stronger than Mihawk given the consistent portrayal among fellow top tiers and his more impactful Display of strength.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 7, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Akainu literally told Fujitora that his actions with getting the Shichibukai system destroyed could switch the balance of favour in the pirates favour.


I still don't see Mihawk being singled out. Doflamingo was arguably more important to the balance as he had kept Kaido in check through SMILEs.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> I still don't see Mihawk being singled out. Doflamingo was arguably more important to the balance as he had kept Kaido in check through SMILEs.



Why would Mihawk be singled out when Akainu and Fujitora were discussing the strength of a group? The reason Aokiji was singled out was because the topic of the discussion was Aokiji...only one person. The Shichibukai are a collective group, there’s no reason for anyone to be singled out. Akainu claiming that losing the group can shift the balance in the pirate’s favour is more than enough evidence that Akainu values the Shichibukai. Kizaru also hyped up and praised Weevil’s strength. Sengoku also praised Hancock’s strength.

That’s three Admirals hyping up the Shichibukai. More than sufficient evidence.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Garcher (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> Also considering Mihawk wasn't living rent-free in Kaido's mind, giving it to Shanks for now.


You can tell that Kaido never fought Mihawk by the fact that Kaido is still alive

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 7, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Why would Mihawk be singled out when Akainu and Fujitora were discussing the strength of a group? The reason Aokiji was singled out was because the topic of the discussion was Aokiji...only one person. The Shichibukai are a collective group, there’s no reason for anyone to be singled out. Akainu claiming that losing the group can shift the balance in the pirate’s favour is more than enough evidence that Akainu values the Shichibukai. Kizaru also hyped up and praised Weevil’s strength. Sengoku also praised Hancock’s strength.
> 
> That’s three Admirals hyping up the Shichibukai. More than sufficient evidence.


You just proved my point. The Warlords as a *whole* are formidable. Them losing Mihawk is in the same vein, more or less, as losing Weevil or Hancock. But losing just one nowhere near the loss as losing someone like Kuzan as is portrayed.

Mihawk’s portrayal has not been in his favor, he is not in the same realm as Emperors or even Admirals, all the more so if they don’t send an Admiral to capture him when we find out later what happens. And this is being nice considering what his best feats were in MF (lol Jozu and Vista).

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> You just proved my point. The Warlords as a *whole* are formidable. Them losing Mihawk is in the same vein, more or less, as losing Weevil or Hancock. But losing just one nowhere near the loss as losing someone like Kuzan as is portrayed.
> 
> Mihawk’s portrayal has not been in his favor, he is not in the same realm as Emperors or even Admirals, all the more so if they don’t send an Admiral to capture him when we find out later what happens. And this is being nice considering what his best feats were in MF (lol Jozu and Vista).



Lmao do you not get the difference between a group and a single entity? If three Admirals left the Marines at the same time, the Gorosei would not be making an individual comment about Aokiji alone. They would say losing multiple Admirals is a huge blow to the navy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> You just proved my point. The Warlords as a *whole* are formidable. Them losing Mihawk is in the same vein, more or less, as losing Weevil or Hancock. But losing just one nowhere near the loss as losing someone like Kuzan as is portrayed.


No? Them losing the schichibukai, is just them losing the shichibukai. There is no need to single anyone out in particular.


LightningForce said:


> Mihawk’s portrayal has not been in his favor, he is not in the same realm as Emperors or even Admirals, all the more so if they don’t send an Admiral to capture him when we find out later what happens. And this is being nice considering what his best feats were in MF (lol Jozu and Vista).


You mean the same Vista who hits as hard as Marco (aka someone who can take on King+Queen) and Jozu that literally fought Kuzan for an extended period of time? That Kuzan you are hyping up in this same post?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 7, 2021)

Fel1x said:


> Shanks low-mid diffing Mihawk if we use only feats
> Shanks high-extreme diffing Mihawk if we use title comparison (Yonko is bigger title than WSS as per canon)
> Shanks nodiffing if we use importance. Mihawk is a plot tool for Zoro, Shanks is very important to the story
> 
> ...



Buggy > Mihawk too lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 7, 2021)

Yeah ya’ll trippin

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 7, 2021)

Ya know it boggles my mind that despite 75% of the fandom stanning Zoro, they want his character journey to be a complete joke. Because yes, that’s what it would be if Mihawk has been a fraud the whole time making the WSS title mean nothing. 

People try to work around that by creating a headcanon that there’s some weird technicality that absolves Shanks from swordsmanship but is that really how you want Zoro to achieve his dream? On a technicality? Zoro can only achieve his dream because Shanks isn’t in his way? So lame man.

As of right now, Oda has given us no reason to think Shanks is anything but a swordsman. I’ll happily eat my words if that changes but I can’t imagine how it would unless Shanks can truly tap into “Ultra Haki God Mode” while not using a sword anymore.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 7, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> confirmed stronger than two Yonko.


Stop it, 1009 already PinPointed Big mom is not  a swordsmen taking away her sword won't change nothing
Hes equal to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## muchentuchen (Apr 7, 2021)

The micro damage control has begun.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 7, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Stop it, 1009 already PinPointed Big mom is not  a swordsmen taking away her sword won't change nothing
> Hes equal to



Big Mom, Shanks, Kizaru, Rayleigh and Fujitora are all swordsmen.

And all confirmed weaker than Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 7, 2021)

Sablés said:


> No? Them losing the schichibukai, is just them losing the shichibukai. There is no need to single anyone out in particular.
> 
> You mean the same Vista who hits as hard as Marco (aka someone who can take on King+Queen) and Jozu that literally fought Kuzan for an extended period of time? That Kuzan you are hyping up in this same post?


So less importance to the loss of Mihawk then, as opposed to the dissolution of the Warlord system itself. Because it's the latter that matters, not the former's own strength, who supposedly is tiers above the others if we were to scale him to an Admiral much less an Emperor. Again, not helping in his portrayal as a Pirate with the same potential as Shanks, much less the likes of Kaido or BM.

The Kuzan that destroyed Jozu the moment his back was turned? Where if you were to switch the two's positions the best Jozu could manage is a bloody lip?

Vista isn't even worth mentioning, as he couldn't even stop Akainu along with Marco who is certainly not in the realm of modern Emperor class.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2021)

Mihawk couldnt even break Vista down lol. As noted Vista with Marco got bodied by Akainu. 

Granted Marineford was weird. 

Still I should note that Kuzan sent Doffy running for the hills without a fight. The same Doffy he had no problem trying to off Fuji and a whole island with bird cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> So less importance to the loss of Mihawk then, as opposed to the dissolution of the Warlord system itself. Because it's the latter that matters, not the former's own strength, who supposedly is tiers above the others if we were to scale him to an Admiral much less an Emperor. Again, not helping in his portrayal as a Pirate with the same potential as Shanks, much less the likes of Kaido or BM.


Yep. If the admirals were to be disbanded, nobody would single out any individual admiral. They would just say 'the admirals' because it encompasses the total loss of that military power. But if say, Kuzan defected, they would obviously just single him out in particular. You are reaching like crazy with this.


LightningForce said:


> The Kuzan that destroyed Jozu the moment his back was turned?  Where if you were to switch the two's positions the best Jozu could manage is a bloody lip?


Yup.

Whitebeard even _let _Jozu handle Aokiji himself. How does this overturn the fact that Aokiji needed an opening to beat Jozu, and was being stalled by Jozu beforehand in a pure 1 vs 1 battle? At most, this just proves that Aokiji's attack power was higher but not enough to let him defeat Jozu at the time.


LightningForce said:


> Vista isn't even worth mentioning, as he couldn't even stop Akainu along with Marco who is certainly not in the realm of modern Emperor class.



Guess this means Emperors >>> Admirals. I wonder who right now is actually threatening the emperor famed as the strongest and known for his durability.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2021)

Never forget that Aokiji, the guy equal to Akainu, had a named attack get nullified by Ace, and that Sengoku using his devil fruit couldn't stop a _rookie _from escaping him with the centerpiece of the entire war effort.

The cherry picking is unreal. You can trash the admirals just as easy as you would Mihawk using that logic.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## LightningForce (Apr 7, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Yep. If the admirals were to be disbanded, nobody would single out any individual admiral. They would just say 'the admirals' because it encompasses the total loss of that military power. But if say, Kuzan defected, they would obviously just single him out in particular. You are reaching like crazy with this.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> ...


I meant Marco isn’t in the realm of Emperor class, not Akainu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> I meant Marco isn’t in the realm of Emperor class, not Akainu.


Yeah I know. And I'm telling you this means none of the admirals are in the realm of the Emperor class either. Because the commanders were all capable of fighting the admirals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 7, 2021)

LightningForce said:


> You just proved my point. The Warlords as a *whole* are formidable. Them losing Mihawk is in the same vein, more or less, as losing Weevil or Hancock. But losing just one nowhere near the loss as losing someone like Kuzan as is portrayed.
> 
> Mihawk’s portrayal has not been in his favor, he is not in the same realm as Emperors or even Admirals, all the more so if they don’t send an Admiral to capture him when we find out later what happens. And this is being nice considering what his best feats were in MF (lol Jozu and Vista).


I’d bet my left nut that Hancock is far weaker than Mihawk and Weevil is probably comfortably beneath him too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 7, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Yeah I know. And I'm telling you this means none of the admirals are in the realm of the Emperor class either. Because the commanders were all capable of fighting the admirals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> I’d bet my left nut that Hancock is far weaker than Mihawk and Weevil is probably comfortably beneath him too.



Well obviously Lee....Hancock is a Female. Watch her job out to fucking Cody, a defeat so bad it will make Big Meme look good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 7, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Ya know it boggles my mind that despite 75% of the fandom stanning Zoro, they want his character journey to be a complete joke. Because yes, that’s what it would be if Mihawk has been a fraud the whole time making the WSS title mean nothing.
> 
> People try to work around that by creating a headcanon that there’s some weird technicality that absolves Shanks from swordsmanship but is that really how you want Zoro to achieve his dream? On a technicality? Zoro can only achieve his dream because Shanks isn’t in his way? So lame man.
> 
> As of right now, Oda has given us no reason to think Shanks is anything but a swordsman. I’ll happily eat my words if that changes but I can’t imagine how it would unless Shanks can truly tap into “Ultra Haki God Mode” while not using a sword anymore.



I find this whole train of thought weird as fuck tbh.

If Shanks isn't classed as a swordsman it doesn't matter if he's stronger than Mihawk. And he IS stronger than Mihawk which is what leads us to believe that he indeed ISN'T classified as a swordsman just like BM, WB, Kizaru & Aokiji aren't despite using swords.

Most of us believe Shanks is around prime Rayleigh level. Most of us believe Zoro will reach and surpass Prime Rayleigh level as Luffy reaches and surpasses Gol D Roger's level.

That means we believe Zoro will surpass Shanks.

We know Rayleigh trained Shanks.

We know Rayleigh is a Haki Expert.

We know Shanks is a Haki Expert.

We know there's ways to use Haki besides merely making your sword harder or being able to cut logias.

We know Shanks has ALWAYS been known to have STRONG Haki. And we know he became a Yonko DESPITE losing his dominant sword arm.

This means that he's got a tool in his arsenal that is good enough to compensate for the loss of his dominant hand. Gee what could possibly make up for a lack of a strong hand?

He's switched hands, so it can't be that got an arm replacement. He still has his sword so it's not a new weapon. He either got a devil fruit or WAIT! Maybe he has access to a magical spiritual ability that is dependent on the user's Spirit and not their physique...OH YEAAH HAKI. Duh

Haki is the obvious factor in Shanks dominance as a pirate.

Shanks being a sword wielding Haki Specialist does not make him a swordsman anymore than being a martial artist who throws kicks makes you a boxer

The same way you can become the best boxer in the world without beating or fighting every single person who throws punches is the same way you can be the WSS without fighting or beating every person who has a sword. This is COMMON SENSE. YA NEED TO PUT YA THINKIN CAPS ON.

Luffy is stronger than Zoro.

Luffy had was using a sword in Wano.

Was Luffy a swordsman? Was Luffy a stronger swordsman than Zoro?

Use ya brains and not your emotions.

Shanks > Mihawk Overall
Mihawk > Shanks with Pure Swordplay itself

Shanks is stronger than Mihawk, Mihawk is the WSS & Zoro will surpass them both.

Simple

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Shanks being a sword wielding Haki Specialist


Are you implying that swordsmanship and haki are mutually exclusive?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 7, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Mihawk couldnt even break Vista down lol. As noted Vista with Marco got bodied by Akainu.
> 
> Granted Marineford was weird.
> 
> Still I should note that Kuzan sent Doffy running for the hills without a fight. The same Doffy he had no problem trying to off Fuji and a whole island with bird cage.



Doffly was alone against Aokiji. He was literally planning to gangstomp Fujitora with his whole crew. 1V1 Fuji spanks Doffly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 7, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Are you implying that swordsmanship and haki are mutually exclusive?



I'm saying if you are capable enough in one then they branch off to their own shit.

MMA guys use punches, kicks, elbows, knees and grabs. Boxers specialize in punch throwing. We call them boxers, we don't call MMA guys boxers Use that noggin buddy

Connor McGregor > Floyd Mayweather Overall
Floyd Mayweather > Connor  McGregor in Pure Boxing

This is really not a hard concept to grasp.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> I'm saying if you are capable enough in one then they branch off to their own shit.
> 
> MMA guys use punches, kicks, elbows, knees and grabs. Boxers specialize in punch throwing. We call them boxers, we don't call MMA guys boxers Use that noggin buddy
> 
> ...


That's a false equivalence.

Haki is not a style by itself. It's a supplement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 7, 2021)

Sablés said:


> That's a false equivalence.
> 
> Haki is not a style by itself. It's a supplement.



Ya keep sayin that until you see someone using it as a style lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 7, 2021)

Sablés said:


> That's a false equivalence.
> 
> Haki is not a style by itself. It's a supplement.


Luffy is a Haki specialist at this point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 7, 2021)

pathetic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 7, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Luffy is a Haki specialist at this point.


Which he uses to enhance his fighting style, same as Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 7, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Which he uses to enhance his fighting style, same as Kaido.


Idk, his style revolves around Haki now. Gear Fourth is literally all about Haki, for example.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 7, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> Luffy is a Haki specialist at this point.



He's definitely starting to get there. I don't think he's fully there yet but depending on how he develops his CoA3 use he may very well start to enter that domain.

I think someone like Sabo is closer with how he used CoA to breath break the core of the arena

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 7, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Big Mom, Shanks, Kizaru, Rayleigh and Fujitora are all swordsmen.


Kizaru isn't a swordsmen as you can see
Big mom isn't either
in 1009 you can see taking her sword changes nothing
Fujitora well Confirmed as not a swordsmen


A Optimistic said:


> Mihawk


Yet the WSM whitebeard had *equals, Roger,Garp,Sengoku,Shiki Try Again*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 7, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Well obviously Lee....Hancock is a Female. Watch her job out to fucking Cody, a defeat so bad it will make Big Meme look good.


It has nothing to do with her being a woman. Big Moms a woman, and she’d probably give Mihawk an extreme diff fight. Losing to Koby wouldn’t be jobbing either. You just have a perception of his level that’s not in line with how he’s being portrayed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> It has nothing to do with her being a woman. Big Moms a woman, and she’d probably give Mihawk an extreme diff fight. Losing to Koby wouldn’t be jobbing either. You just have a perception of his level that’s not in line with how he’s being portrayed.



What has Koby actually shown lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Doffly was alone against Aokiji. He was literally planning to gangstomp Fujitora with his whole crew. 1V1 Fuji spanks Doffly



U really think Doffly crew would have been relevant considering how fast Kuzan can drop AOE? 
Man would have frozen them all before they did jack/

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 7, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> What has Koby actually shown lol.


Not much to be fair, but what has Dragon shown? No. I’m not saying that he’s equal to Dragon. I’m saying that his portrayal indicates that he’s relatively strong. Losing to him won’t be jobbing. Jobbing is when a character far more powerful than another character loses to someone they have no business losing to. Koby‘s Haki was stated to be on a very advanced level and he’s mastered Rokushiki. He’s been in the New World fighting for over 2 years. He has the ability to measure people’s strengths and years of experience now, but he seems pretty confident. It’s possible that he goes to Amazon Lily and gets curbstomped, but that doesn’t seem to be where Oda is going with this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> Not much to be fair, but what has Dragon shown? No. I’m not saying that he’s equal to Dragon. I’m saying that his portrayal indicates that he’s relatively strong. Losing to him won’t be jobbing. Jobbing is when a character far more powerful than another character loses to someone they have no business losing to. Koby‘s Haki was stated to be on a very advanced level and he’s mastered Rokushiki. He’s been in the New World fighting for over 2 years. He has the ability to measure people’s strengths and years of experience now, but he seems pretty confident. It’s possible that he goes to Amazon Lily and gets curbstomped, but that doesn’t seem to be where Oda is going with this.



I mean Dragon is described as the most dangerous man alive, is the son of a marine GOAT, and is the father of the protag future pirate GOAT. Also outside of him Sabo is the strongest in his whole faction which means he kinda has to be powerful to carry the load lol. Basically Dragon is assumed to be strong because the rules of Shonen state that he will be. 

Koby doesn't really have those factors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 7, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> I mean Dragon is described as the most dangerous man alive, is the son of a marine GOAT, and is the father of the protag future pirate GOAT. Also outside of him Sabo is the strongest in his whole faction which means he kinda has to be powerful to carry the load lol. Basically Dragon is assumed to be strong because the rules of Shonen state that he will be.
> 
> Koby doesn't really have those factors.


You mean like Spandam and Buggy being the strongest people in their Crews?

Koby is Garps protege, has been fighting in the New World for the past 2 years, mastered Rokushiki in under 3 and has CoO on a very advanced level according to Oda. His Haki range was so great that he was able to scope out a torpedo from a ship so far away that the Dressrossa group didn’t know it was there (including Viola and CoO users like Rebecca and Helmeppo), dived into the rough waters of the New World, swam fast enough to over take it, was strong enough to forcibly deflect it and ranked an explosion that dwarfed their ship. This was all done casually. Granted, that doesn’t mean that he’s on Hancocks level (and I don’t think he’s there yet). But it is indicative of where Oda places him. There’s also this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 7, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> You mean like Spandam and Buggy being the strongest people in their Crews?
> 
> Koby is Garps protege, has been fighting in the New World for the past 2 years, mastered Rokushiki in under 3 and has CoO on a very advanced level according to Oda. His Haki range was so great that he was able to scope out a torpedo from a ship so far away that the Dressrossa group didn’t know it was there (including Viola and CoO users like Rebecca and Helmeppo), dived into the rough waters of the New World, swam fast enough to over take it, was strong enough to forcibly deflect it and ranked an explosion that dwarfed their ship. This was all done casually. Granted, that doesn’t mean that he’s on Hancocks level (and I don’t think he’s there yet). But it is indicative of where Oda places him. There’s also this.



Spandam and Buggy are irrelevant if Sabo is the strongest Revolutionary. The WG has nothing to be afraid of.
Also u didnt address my point of Shonen Fathers rarely being weak if they are story relevant. 
Dragon is the son of a powerhouse, and the father of a powerhouse. All the rules suggest he is going to be a powerhouse.

Whether Koby is strong or not is nowhere near as relevant lol as Dragon. Koby's relevance will be in the Epilogue lol. Also he is going to have show up in a fight for me to give him respect.

Comparing Dragon and Koby though absurd.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 8, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> U really think Doffly crew would have been relevant considering how fast Kuzan can drop AOE?
> Man would have frozen them all before they did jack/



Bro I'm not the one claiming he was gonna use his crew against Aokiji. I'm saying Doflamingo himself was planning to use his entries crew against Fujitora if he had to.

He was talkin shit cuz he was gonna jump him.

He had nobody to jump Aokiji with so he wasn't talkin shit. Simple.

READ What I write, don't just react

Yea he might be able to take Aokiji with his entire crew.

All it really takes is trippin/occupying Aokiji enough for Sugar to land that toy touch and then boom GG Kuzan

Doffly plus his whole gang should definitely add up to enough power to match and overcome an Admiral

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 8, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> I find this whole train of thought weird as fuck tbh.
> 
> If Shanks isn't classed as a swordsman it doesn't matter if he's stronger than Mihawk. And he IS stronger than Mihawk which is what leads us to believe that he indeed ISN'T classified as a swordsman just like BM, WB, Kizaru & Aokiji aren't despite using swords.
> 
> ...


I’m sorry I cannot relate Luffy wielding a sword one time to Shanks consistently being portrayed as a swordsman to the point where he’s been touted as rival to Mihawk. Literally every time we see Shanks he uses a sword. It’s how he fights.

Mihawk will also be a “haki specialist” when you get down to it. He’ll be buso specialist or else how else could he handle probably the blackest blade in the series. He’ll be a kenbo specialist because he’s literally called “hawk eye”. And I even think he‘ll have Kings Haki too. 

You state Shanks is stronger than Mihawk as if it’s a fact but you have no evidence to support this claim. Because he’s a yonko? Who cares, Mihawk is not a pirate captain. Is it because when they had duels Shanks wasn’t yet a yonko? Well guess what, Mihawk has improved too since then and probably wasn’t the WSS at the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 8, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Spandam and Buggy are irrelevant if Sabo is the strongest Revolutionary. The WG has nothing to be afraid of.
> Also u didnt address my point of Shonen Fathers rarely being weak if they are story relevant.
> Dragon is the son of a powerhouse, and the father of a powerhouse. All the rules suggest he is going to be a powerhouse.
> 
> ...




Koby is important as the Righteous underdog that gained courage and opportunity from Luffy. Koby is literally the FIRST person to sail with Luffy. BEFORE Zoro. Coby's dream is akin to being the Marine version of Pirate King. Luffy seeks true Freedom. Koby seeks true Justice. Coby is to Luffy as Luffy is to Shanks. How can you say Coby is irrelevant?

Especially when you cite Shonen tropes in support of Dragon. You should know the kid who gets inpired by the protagonist is gonna have some ridiculous potential, especially since he started off as such a wimp.

Coby's meant to become the strongest Marine and lead them correctly in the same way Luffy is supposed to become the strongest Pirate and lead them correctly

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 8, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> I’m sorry I cannot relate Luffy wielding a sword one time to Shanks consistently being portrayed as a swordsman to the point where he’s been touted as rival to Mihawk. Literally every time we see Shanks he uses a sword. It’s how he fights.
> 
> Mihawk will also be a “haki specialist” when you get down to it. He’ll be buso specialist or else how else could he handle probably the blackest blade in the series. He’ll be a kenbo specialist because he’s literally called “hawk eye”. And I even think he‘ll have Kings Haki too.
> 
> You state Shanks is stronger than Mihawk as if it’s a fact but you have no evidence to support this claim. Because he’s a yonko? Who cares, Mihawk is not a pirate captain. Is it because when they had duels Shanks wasn’t yet a yonko? Well guess what, Mihawk has improved too since then and probably wasn’t the WSS at the time.



I'm gonna have a lot of fun with you when we finally get to see Advanced CoC and all the applications of Haki

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lee-Sensei (Apr 8, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Spandam and Buggy are irrelevant if Sabo is the strongest Revolutionary. The WG has nothing to be afraid of.
> Also u didnt address my point of Shonen Fathers rarely being weak if they are story relevant.
> Dragon is the son of a powerhouse, and the father of a powerhouse. All the rules suggest he is going to be a powerhouse.
> 
> ...


Except it’s not, because they command people far weaker than them. Dragon very well could be just a brain. Not a powerhouse. I don’t believe that of course. I think he’s a Top Tier. I’m just making a point.

It really isn’t. At this point, Koby’s has a bigger role in story than Dragon and thinking that Koby is just going to play a role in the epilogue is utterly bizarre. What do you think the set up of Koby working under Drake as a member of SWORD and announcing that he was going to Amazon Lily to arrest Hancock about if he’s just going to be important in the epilogue. You’re the one ignoring Shonen tropes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skaddix (Apr 8, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Bro I'm not the one claiming he was gonna use his crew against Aokiji. I'm saying Doflamingo himself was planning to use his entries crew against Fujitora if he had to.
> 
> He was talkin shit cuz he was gonna jump him.
> 
> ...



Well actually in light of recent spoilers relating to Law and moving around Yonko...I am not sure that Sugar can actually use her powers on anyone strong lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 8, 2021)

Skaddix said:


> Well actually in light of recent spoilers relating to Law and moving around Yonko...I am not sure that Sugar can actually use her powers on anyone strong lol.



Fair enough. I'm of the opinion that Haki is the strongest thing in the manga.

That's why I facepalm every time people downplay it or minimize it as just some add on to a person's style.

The same way DFs can complement a style and also stand on their own is the same way the counterpart Haki should be able to complement style while also standing on its own

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## siregards (Apr 17, 2021)

1. Mihawk is the one who coming to have a match with Shanks.. (the winner never challenge the lost one)
2. Shanks said "I'm not feeling too good right now, you come for a match?" (even it's not Mihawk intend to match, Shanks already refuse it. The superior can refuse the inferior not the other way around)
3. Mihawk said that he have no interest in challenging a-one armed man. (Mihawk admit that before he is the one challenge two-armed Shanks, it's like Zoro try to challenge Mihawk)
4. Feel the aura that Shanks is intimidate Mihawk in the scene. (Mihawk not scare to Shanks but Shanks portrayed as superior here)

  Shanks >>> Mihawk

(Mihawk is the strongest Sichibukai but Shanks is the strongest Yonko, if not probably the strongest characters alive in one piece)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Chronophage (Apr 17, 2021)

Why hasn't this thread been swatted by mods yet?

Anyway, they were equals in their Supernova days, like dead-equal. But then Shanks lost his prominent swordsman arm. Do the math. maybe Shanks has stronger COC than Hawk-eyes, but the latter is still the WSS so he's stronger until proven otherwise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## siregards (Apr 17, 2021)

Kurozumi said:


> Why hasn't this thread been swatted by mods yet?
> 
> Anyway, they were equals in their Supernova days, like dead-equal. But then Shanks lost his prominent swordsman arm. Do the math. maybe Shanks has stronger COC than Hawk-eyes, but the latter is still the WSS so he's stronger until proven otherwise.


what i type above is proven isn't? (and i think it's never an equal match) Mihawk can have a fight as long as Shanks agree. 
the letter must meaning something, but can it be true that WSS is stronger than that 2 yonkos , admirals or the gorosei?

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 17, 2021)

Mihawk wins until Shanks shows something apart from haki-bamboosmanship. Extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Chronophage (Apr 17, 2021)

siregards said:


> what i type above is proven isn't? (and i think it's never an equal match) Mihawk can have a fight as long as Shanks agree.
> the letter must meaning something, but can it be true that WSS is stronger than that 2 yonkos , admirals or the gorosei?


You're ignoring the part where Mihawk (not Shanks) is the current WSS with a black sword, while Shanks is _one of four _Emperors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Apr 17, 2021)

Kurozumi said:


> Why hasn't this thread been swatted by mods yet?
> 
> Anyway, they were equals in their Supernova days, like dead-equal. But then Shanks lost his prominent swordsman arm. Do the math. maybe Shanks has stronger COC than Hawk-eyes, but the latter is still the WSS so he's stronger until proven otherwise.


Mihawk can cuddle his WSS title all day and night. He's still not a Conqueror.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Chronophage (Apr 17, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Mihawk can cuddle his WSS title all day and night. *He's still not a Conqueror.*


And you know this how?

He conquered the world of  swordsmanship.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## deltaniner (Apr 17, 2021)

What the hell is this thread?

Mihawk is WSS, Shanks is a swordsman, therefore Mihawk>Shanks until said otherwise. And not by a Two Piece reader, but by Oda.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> Mihawk is WSS, Shanks is a swordsman, therefore Mihawk>Shanks until said otherwise. And not by a Two Piece reader, but by Oda.


Mihawk lost his title in 956,  
Fuji is about to weave-drag that man

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Kurozumi said:


> You're ignoring the part where Mihawk (not Shanks) is the current WSS with a black sword, while Shanks is _one of four _Emperors.


Mihawk lost his title 


siregards said:


> stronger than that 2 yonkos , admirals or the gorosei?


No admiral is a swordsmen, Only swordsmen is shanks big mom said she wasn't one in 1009

Reactions: Like 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Zoro D Goat (Apr 17, 2021)

They're about equals.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 17, 2021)

Lee-Sensei said:


> At this point, Koby’s has a bigger role in story than Dragon and thinking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Chronophage (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mihawk lost his title


It's almost as if Oda told us a hundred times that Mihawk is the WSS.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Kurozumi said:


> It's almost as if Oda told us a hundred times that Mihawk is the WSS.


Ah yes so tell me why Oda called Mihawk the WSS in 925  if he"told us 100 times"
All im hearing is excuses

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2021)

Mihawk > Shanks

Mihawk > Big Mom

Mihawk > Fujitora

Mihawk > Kizaru

Mihawk > any swordsman, deal with it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Kizaru


Kizaru isn't a swordsmen


A Optimistic said:


> Mihawk


big mom isn't a swordsmen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kizaru isn't a swordsmen
> 
> big mom isn't a swordsmen



They are, stop coping.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> They are, stop coping.


I don't think you know what a swordsmen is my man, just because kizaru can create a light-sword doesn't make him a swordsmen

Big mom in 1009 said taking away her sword won't change anything

Fuji>Mihawk stop coping, Milaugh lost his title

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> I don't think you know what a swordsmen is my man, just because kizaru can create a light-sword doesn't make him a swordsmen
> 
> Big mom in 1009 said taking away her sword won't change anything
> 
> Fuji>Mihawk stop coping, Milaugh lost his title



Kizaru being able to fight the Dark King in swordsmanship makes him a swordsman. Big Mom is also a swordsman.

What does Big Mom’s statement have to do with anything? It just means she’s confident she can beat a rookie without a homie.

Fujitora can’t even beat Zoro or Sabo. When Fujitora learns to defeat either of them then come talk to me about your delusional fanfiction where Fujitora somehow beats Mihawk. Do I need to post the panel of Fujitora being covered in bandages after fighting a few Revos while getting backup from another Admiral? One of the most pathetic showings I’ve ever seen. Or would you prefer the panels of Zoro overpowering his gravity and making him shiver in fear? How about Gear 3rd Luffy giving him a bruise?

Mihawk never lost his title and your Fujitora wank is pathetic. There’s a reason you never post any panels of Fujitora, because most of his feats suck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mihawk lost his title



Enough joking for today bro lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> able


Kizaru was restricted 
Kizaru doesn't use his sword when he faces someone stronger then Rayleigh
 Try Again


A Optimistic said:


> What does Big Mom’s statement have to do with anything? It just means she’s confident she can beat a rookie without a homie.


So now you're in denial, when big mom clearly doesn't think of her self as a swordsmen 


A Optimistic said:


> Fujitora can’t even beat Zoro or Sabo, when he can defeat either of them then talk to me about your delusional fanfiction where Fujitora somehow beats Mihawk. Do I need to post the panel of Fujitora being covered in bandages after fighting a few Revos while getting backup from another Admiral? One of the most pathetic showings I’ve ever seen. Or would you prefer the panels of Zoro overpowering his gravity and making him shiver in fear? How about Gear 3rd Luffy giving him a bruise?


Fuji and greenbull were restricted they had to protect the citizens, while protecting mary jeios
a simple one piece fan can understand that
Fuji being in bandages don't mean anything Luffy had bandages when he faced foxy and way more then fuji
Oh shall we forget Vista came out clean from facing Posthawk 

Fuji can create heavier gravity then the one he used on zoro, I mean sheesh he used heaver gravity on fodders then zolo

Fuji getting bruised from G3 is a bad thing? The same G3 that made kaido bleed
Don't forget Kaido bled from O-kiku that must mean O-kiku>Kaido


A Optimistic said:


> Mihawk never lost his title and your Fujitora wank is pathetic. There’s a reason you never post any panels of Fujitora, because most of his feats suck.


Mihawk never lost his title is your personal headcannon, When the author clearly didn't write his title thing 
Fuji feats are good for me my man, Don't make me pull out the interview when Oda said all yonkos/Admirals are stronger then mihawk
It'll hurt your feelings

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kizaru was restricted
> Kizaru doesn't use his sword when he faces someone stronger then Rayleigh
> Try Again
> 
> ...



Ah the classic “Admirals are restricted” dumb argument your people like using to deny the truth.

Never gets old.

Zoro > Fujitora. Feel free to hit me up when Fujitora gets good feats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Ah the classic “Admirals are restricted” dumb argument your people like using to deny the truth.


Why I gotta talk with someone this dumb
-Mary jeiois where the gorosei, celestial dragons live.
-Revolutionary invaded when there was a meeting with kings
You tell me if the admirals were holding back its quite obvious

But Mihawk did go full power against Vista tho backed up by the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Why I gotta talk with someone this dumb
> -Mary jeiois where the gorosei, celestial dragons live.
> -Revolutionary invaded when there was a meeting with kings
> You tell me if the admirals were holding back its quite obvious
> ...



Mhmm, tell me more about Fujitora purposely letting the Revos hurt him and more about Kizaru holding back against Rayleigh. I love listening to your cringe excuses.



Either link me to a Fujitora feat that’s better than what Zoro has shown or stop wasting my time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chronophage (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Ah yes so tell me why Oda called Mihawk the WSS in 925  if he"told us 100 times"
> All im hearing is excuses


He forgot.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Mhmm, tell me more about Fujitora purposely letting the Revos hurt him and more about Kizaru holding back agansit Rayleigh. I love listening to your cringe excuses.


Just like how zoro got put into bandages from kamazou
and according to one piece knowledge Revs commander>kamazou


A Optimistic said:


> feat


Zoro have better feat then post hawk. The funny thing is you have to bring zoro because you have no feats for mihawk
You get the gesture Zoro>mihawk by feats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

Kurozumi said:


> He forgot.


Lol if he forgot he could've called shonen jump to write mihawk WSS, instead he let it be

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Zoro has better feat then post hawk the funny thing is you have to bring zoro because you have no feats for mihawk



Has Mihawk fought post time skip? Has Fujitora embarassed himself in 3 fights post time skip? Even Fujitora’s blind self can see that’s a bad comparison, why can’t you?

Don’t worry, Mihawk will defeat whatever Admiral got sent after him during Reverie. And I expect you to make many posts about said defeated Admiral was restricted like you always do.

How about we make a bet on Mihawk vs the Marines? The only condition is that neither of us are allowed to make excuses for the losing party, deal? In other words, no excuses when Greenbull or Fujitora is covered in bandages running away from Mihawk’s island.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 17, 2021)

I see alotta gymnastics goin on. Ya wanna use BM's self identification as a non swordsman to exempt her but don't wanna grant the same to Shanks even though Shanks is a Yonko just like her and WB.

Ya wanna give Kizaru an exemption cuz he uses other skills besides sole swordsmanship


But then turn around and try to say Haki Abuser Shanks is 100% classed as a Swordsman and not exempt. Shit sounds phony as fuck.

Imma just sit here with my popcorn and quote myself once we see World's Strongest Haki User Shanks flexin on the Mihawk gang

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 17, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Ya wanna use BM's self identification as a non swordsman to exempt her but don't wanna grant the same to Shanks even though Shanks is a Yonko just like her and WB.


Big mom says taking her sword doesn't change anything


TheOmega said:


> Ya wanna give Kizaru an exemption cuz he uses other skills besides sole swordsmanship


He has other styles which doesn't make him a swordsmen, also how is creating something from your devil fruit making you a swordsmen
Akainu must be a dog-man since his magma are dog-styles


TheOmega said:


> But then turn around and try to say Haki Abuser Shanks is 100% classed as a Swordsman and not exempt. Shit sounds phony as fuck.


Don't worry Shanks>Mihawk
now that Oda took his title away we good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Apr 17, 2021)

Mihawk's title isnt worth much.

Shanks didnt fight him for like 12 years. In that time Shanks could have become a monster like Luffy did within 2. And while Mihawk was resting in his castle and bullying East Blue Pirates, Shanks went out to clash with Whitebeard, Kaido and Akainu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2021)

The Recent Chapter shits all over the notion that Shanks being a Haki Specialist Means anything in regards to Mihawks title. 

If Zoro has CoTC and will use it to defeat Mihawk then shanks has no excuse. So either Mihawk is stronger or Mihawks title is fake pick one. 

I am even more confident now then i have ever been that Mihawk cuts Shanks in half.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CaptainCommanderRenji (Apr 17, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Recent Chapter shits all over the notion that Shanks being a Haki Specialist Means anything in regards to Mihawks title.
> 
> If Zoro has CoTC and will use it to defeat Mihawk then shanks has no excuse. So either Mihawk is stronger or Mihawks title is fake pick one.
> 
> I am even more confident now then i have ever been that Mihawk cuts Shanks in half.


Or Shanks is not a swordsman anymore. We have literally never seen how he fights. We don't even know if he has a Devil Fruit or not. Something happened after he lost his arm. He wasn't a Yonko then but he is now.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2021)

CaptainCommanderRenji said:


> Or Shanks is not a swordsman anymore. We have literally never seen how he fights. We don't even know if he has a Devil Fruit or not. Something happened after he lost his arm. He wasn't a Yonko then but he is now.



The databooks say Shanks doesn't have a Devil fruit.

The databooks also say Shanks is a SwordMaster.

Anything else you wanna add is headcannon.

And if we are adding in head cannon Mihawk is the Immortal twin brother of Im=sama who ate the Mythical Type Vamp Vamp no mi and became a Vampire man. So mihawk one shots Shanks with his Vampire powers if we are being honest here.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 17, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mihawk lost his title in 956,
> Fuji is about to weave-drag that man



I guess the WG giveth and taketh lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 17, 2021)

The mental gymnastics people go through lol.

Zoro has conquerors, which means he’s very likely to develop whatever advanced COC that exists. Will that mean he is no longer a swordsman?

Again, what will Shanks have that separates him from that swordsman title ?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 17, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> The mental gymnastics people go through lol.
> 
> Zoro has conquerors, which means he’s very likely to develop whatever advanced COC that exists. Will that mean he is no longer a swordsman?
> 
> Again, what will Shanks have that separates him from that swordsman title ?



The level of Advanced CoC beyond the current level of Advanced CoC. Duh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 17, 2021)

I am a huge fan of Mihawk, but stop acting like everyone who wields a sword should be automatically weaker ...

Mihawk is a pure swordsman, while Shanks is not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 17, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> I am a huge fan of Mihawk, but stop acting like everyone who wields a sword should be automatically weaker ...
> 
> Mihawk is a pure swordsman, while Shanks is not.


What does Shank do that makes him not a pure swordsman? Is it his haki mastery? Because I have some news for you about the only character alive who has blackened his sword

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 17, 2021)

Captain Altintop said:


> I am a huge fan of Mihawk, but stop acting like everyone who wields a sword should be automatically weaker ...
> 
> Mihawk is a pure swordsman, *while Shanks is not.*



Baseless headcannon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 17, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> What does Shank do that makes him not a pure swordsman? Is it his haki mastery? Because I have some news for you about the only character alive who has blackened his sword



I would say that every individual fighter has his own style of haki. Since Mihawk is the WSS, I obviously expect him to have superior kind of CoA just like Ryu Haki which is also related to swordsmanship. He mastered his own type of haki. In terms of CoO I also put him on the top, such as his great vision. I think that he also possesses CoC since all the Baboons immediately smelled his aura and thus fled directly.
Blackening his swords is a great proof of his full mastery in this term.

My assumption is that Shanks has another kind of haki compared to his fighting style. He has for sure very good CoA related to his swordsmanship (*SMS*) which is undoubtedly below Mihawk's version. But I put him above in CQC with bare hands or his legs and pure physical strength just by a slight margin. We're obviously dealing with minimal or small differences here. In CoO I also put him as top tier near or slightly below Mihawk. He definitely edges Mihawk in terms of CoC imo.

Overall, there is no difference between them just not exactly the same fighting style.
Don't forget that haki isn't only the factor of winning or losing. Remember when Hodi, a non-haki fodder could bite through Luffy even though he had haki back then.

To save up some time and more text here, let's do a quick rough comparison.

*CoA CQC:  *Mihawk 96 < Shanks 98
*CoA SMS: *Mihawk 100 > Shanks 98
---------------------------------------------------
*CoA Total: Mihawk 98 - Shanks 98

CoO Total: Mihawk 99 - Shanks 98

CoC Total: Mihawk 97 - Shanks 99 *
---------------------------------------------------
*Haki Total: Mihawk 98 - Shanks 98.3*

This is just my opinion, you can also put your own values there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## maupp (Apr 18, 2021)

I thought after the latest chapter people would have cooled off the Hakiman bs but it's only fueled them for some odd reasons.  

The moment Zoro got confirmed to have COTC should have been the moment those Hakiman and "Shanks is not a Swordman or pure swordman" arguments ended. 

What this chapter proved with Zoro is that you can have all Haki colors and still be a swordman, not Hakiman (that shit doesn't exist).

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## maupp (Apr 18, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> Mihawk can cuddle his WSS title all day and night. He's still not a Conqueror.


DCJ is a conqueror for Pete sakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 18, 2021)

It seems more plausible that shanks is stronger. Mihawk has the worlds strongest swordsman title, and that’s his whole gig, Shanks is said to be his equal in swordery, but then on top of that he travelled with Roger, became a yonkou, recognised as great by Kaido and is implied to have some of the best haki in the series. Shanks just seems to have more plot relevance to me and appears stronger. When Luffy and Zoro met and Zoro said his dream was to be the worlds strongest swordsman Luffy said something like ‘as a crew member of the pirate king that’s the least you will need to be’. This to me makes me think Prime Rayleigh was above Mihawk and I place current Shanks above Prime Rayleigh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 18, 2021)

maupp said:


> I thought after the latest chapter people would have cooled off the Hakiman bs but it's only fueled them for some odd reasons.
> 
> The moment Zoro got confirmed to have COTC should have been the moment those Hakiman and "Shanks is not a Swordman or pure swordman" arguments ended.
> 
> What this chapter proved with Zoro is that you can have all Haki colors and still be a swordman, not Hakiman (that shit doesn't exist).



What we seen last chapter is a baby version of Advanced CoC. Shanks can do more than this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chronophage (Apr 18, 2021)

Richard Lionheart said:


> Mihawk's title isnt worth much.
> 
> Shanks didnt fight him for like 12 years. In that time Shanks could have become a monster like Luffy did within 2. And while Mihawk was resting in his castle and bullying East Blue Pirates, Shanks went out to clash with Whitebeard, Kaido and Akainu.




Your new official avy please wear.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 18, 2021)

Richard Lionheart said:


> Mihawk's title isnt worth much.
> 
> Shanks didnt fight him for like 12 years. In that time Shanks could have become a monster like Luffy did within 2. And while Mihawk was resting in his castle and bullying East Blue Pirates, Shanks went out to clash with Whitebeard, Kaido and Akainu.


Are those 1 hit clashes with WB and Akainu supposed to make Shanks stronger? lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 18, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Are those 1 hit clashes with WB and Akainu supposed to make Shanks stronger? lol



Better gains than 1 hit clashes with Vista and Crocodile

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 18, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Better gains than 1 hit clashes with Vista and Crocodile


Some truth in this. If conquerors works by exerting will then confidence must play a role. Clashing briefly with Akainu Kaido and even Whitebeard probably bigs up ur self esteem to the point your CoC improves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 18, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Some truth in this. If conquerors works by exerting will then confidence must play a role. Clashing briefly with Akainu Kaido and even Whitebeard probably bigs up ur self esteem to the point your CoC improves.



Definitely. Especially compared to just huntin rabbits in the east blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 18, 2021)

Hunting rabbits in east blue > losing arms to fishes in east blue.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Perrin (Apr 18, 2021)

The arm thing comes up a lot. Do you think Law will give him a new one, and if so who’s would you want to see on him? Jacks would be hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 18, 2021)

Vista always come up when someone talks about Mihawk. Well i suppose it can't be changed. Mihawk is the WSS and Vista the WSM, no wonder they postponed their fight else MF would've been burried by their clashes and everyone would've died in the crossfire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 18, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Some truth in this. If conquerors works by exerting will then confidence must play a role. Clashing briefly with Akainu Kaido and even Whitebeard probably bigs up ur self esteem to the point your CoC improves.


If Shanks wasn't confident that he could clash briefly with them he wouldn't be a Yonko lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maupp (Apr 18, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> What we seen last chapter is a baby version of Advanced CoC. Shanks can do more than this


But that's not the point. The point was that despite having all 3 colors of Haki one can still be a swordman. 

Doesn't matter if Zoro will be using Coo, CoA and CoC going forward, he'll still be a Swordman. 

People in the past have argued that Shanks can't be a Swordman because he has COTC and choose to refer to him as Hakiman, but last chapter has Zoro with COTC too and I doubt anywhere along the line he won't be seen as a Swordman.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Red Admiral (Apr 18, 2021)

Shanks > Mihawk 

was is and always will be an obvious claim ... while I acknowledge Mihawk still have a claim

Oda hyped Shanks far above Mihawk on screen and gave him most epic shits ever 

Mihawk still among the strongest but Shanks is among THE VERY STRONGEST

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 18, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> If Shanks wasn't confident that he could clash briefly with them he wouldn't be a Yonko lol



So imagine how Mihawk must feel when his blade can't even reach "that man" 

Yonkos are beyond the reach of someone like Mihawk

Jozu cockblockin Mihawk's world's strongest slash from reachin his captain and shivering in the presence of Shanks who proceeds to clash directly with the WSM

I know that gotta hurt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Apr 18, 2021)

Kurozumi said:


> Your new official avy please wear.


You know what? Draw an imperial orb on it and I might consider it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 18, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Because yes, that’s what it would be if Mihawk has been a fraud the whole time making the WSS title mean nothing.



That is because you don't get what a title and a swordsman Truly is. Shanks' existence in the story creates a paradox that goes against everything Oda wants to teach people. "Friendship", "Teamwork", "Love", "Willpower". These Attributes are what Oda depicts as the true "strongest". And he depicts that with Shanks not Mihawk. So you are honestly a fool to believe that Shanks is a swordsman and weaker than Mihawk at the same time. One of those two assumptions are simply wrong. Maybe even both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> That is because you don't get what a title and a swordsman Truly is. Shanks' existence in the story creates a paradox that goes against everything Oda wants to teach people. "Friendship", "Teamwork", "Love", "Willpower". These Attributes are what Oda depicts as the true "strongest". And he depicts that with Shanks not Mihawk. So you are honestly a fool to believe that Shanks is a swordsman and weaker than Mihawk at the same time. One of those two assumptions are simply wrong. Maybe even both.


Dude..... what in the blue hell are you talking about.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 18, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Dude..... what in the blue hell are you talking about.



He's talking about the "strongest power in the seas" that prevents people like Mihawk from being able to reach Kings like Luffy and Whitebeard

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 19, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Dude..... what in the blue hell are you talking about.



Exactly that. You don't get it and it is so simple. Your Bias is blinding you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sablés (Apr 19, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Yonkos are beyond the reach of someone like Mihawk


Not even beyond the reach of his student, evidently. Zoro had Kaido shook.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2021)

Yo @Mihawk  the fuck is wrong with everyone in this thread?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 19, 2021)

Sablés said:


> Not even beyond the reach of his student, evidently. Zoro had Kaido shook.



I guess the student has surpassed the master. Congrats on zoro for being able to scratch Kaido before passing out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yo @Mihawk  the fuck is wrong with everyone in this thread?



No cure for stupidity I'm afraid. Nice photo btw. Fun times..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 19, 2021)

@Mihawk 
@Shanks 

Who is stronger between the both of you'll

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

Code said:


> @Mihawk
> @Shanks
> 
> Who is stronger between the both of you'll



Zoro according to OL

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Zoro according to OL


You never answered my question

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 19, 2021)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> That is because you don't get what a title and a swordsman Truly is. Shanks' existence in the story creates a paradox that goes against everything Oda wants to teach people. "Friendship", "Teamwork", "Love", "Willpower". These Attributes are what Oda depicts as the true "strongest". And he depicts that with Shanks not Mihawk. So you are honestly a fool to believe that Shanks is a swordsman and weaker than Mihawk at the same time. One of those two assumptions are simply wrong. Maybe even both.



Blackbeard, Akainu, Rocks, Kaido and BM would like to have a word with you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2021)

@Mihawk 
@Shanks 

roll a d100 10 times

highest sum wins

lets end the "endless debate"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2021)

Code said:


> @Mihawk
> @Shanks
> 
> Who is stronger between the both of you'll


In an OPBD debate my dude @Mihawk  surpass even prime @Whitebeard 

Not sure about fighting though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2021)

Trance said:


> @Mihawk
> @Shanks
> 
> roll a d100 10 times
> ...


Let's go @Mihawk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2021)

426... Ahhh fuck only way I win is if Mihawk is closer toward Vista.. Maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 19, 2021)

Finally this decade old debate can end

Let's go @Mihawk wreck this fool

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2021)

a 6? ouch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Finally this decade old debate can end
> 
> Let's go @Mihawk wreck this fool


You have a Shanks avy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 19, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You have a Shanks avy


He's my favourite character but he doesn't need to be the strongest for that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2021)

Looks like the fight got postpone again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Beast (Apr 19, 2021)

This is one of the greatest threads in this forum. 
From the title to the contents.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk is pre ts luffy lvl

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

I got nothing to prove and neither does Mihawk  

this thread is a wanker’s paradise

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

Can't blame shanks fan for thinking he's stronger there's way more backing him up then mihawk
Can't blame Mihawk fans

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 19, 2021)

They're nigh-equal...never understood why people fight so much over this...one has better skills with the sword and the other compensates with his haki prowess...there's a reason that their fights were always without a victor further reinforcing the fact that they're close to each other and the slightest miss-step could decide the victor...if you think one is clearly stronger than the other then you're...wrong...simple as that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> I got nothing to prove and neither does Mihawk
> 
> this thread is a wanker’s paradise



Don't wanna risk losing to a one armed poster eh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Can't blame shanks fan for thinking he's stronger there's way more backing him up then mihawk
> Can't blame Mihawk fans



theres more backing up Shanks being stronger than the Admirals too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> theres more backing up Shanks being stronger than the Admirals too.



Shanks one of the GOATS. Woulda surpassed Prime Rayleigh if he still had his arm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> theres more backing up Shanks being stronger than the Admirals too.


 Unlike Mihawk the admirals have better supporting evidence for things like these, after mihawk lost his title im thinking every admiral is stronger then him and fujitora is his ~ swordsmen or not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 19, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> Blackbeard, Akainu, Rocks, Kaido and BM would like to have a word with you



Sigh... You don't get it either obviously. I am talking about the typical Rival dynamic that Oda Tends to portray and clearly Applies to Shanks-Mihawk. It is the typical "strength of heart" Vs "loner" Theme. That theme is especially evident in the Main character Benchmark dynamics. Look at Rayleigh, Mihawk and Zoro and then look at Roger, Shanks and Luffy. Can you not See what Oda is going for in making these characters all have a "dark" Theme and the others a "light" theme?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Unlike Mihawk the admirals have better supporting evidence for things like these, after mihawk lost his title im thinking every admiral is stronger then him and fujitora is his ~ swordsmen or not



Yes very objective indeed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Sigh... You don't get it either obviously. I am talking about the typical Rival dynamic that Oda Tends to portray and clearly Applies to Shanks-Mihawk. It is the typical "strength of heart" Vs "loner" Theme. That theme is especially evident in the Main character Benchmark dynamics. Look at Rayleigh, Mihawk and Zoro and then look at Roger, Shanks and Luffy. Can you not See what Oda is going for in making these characters all have a "dark" Theme and the others a "light" theme?



Lol.

Come on bro. Ever heard of the theme “lonely at the top?” Clearly that is also what Oda has set up for Mihawk. There are a million tropes that Oda can rely on but fans choose to selectively take what is convenient for their argument.

Mihawk sails around the New Word on a fucking boat...and is still goated. Meanwhile Shanks has an entire crew. Not saying who’s stronger than who, but being alone or having friends literally doesn’t mean shit. If anything, an argument can be made that the strongest ones are always standing at the mountaintop by themselves. Also, Ray and Zoro aren’t loners lol.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Lol.
> 
> Come on bro. Ever heard of the theme “lonely at the top?” Clearly that is also what Oda has set up for Mihawk. There are a million tropes that Oda can rely on but fans choose to selectively take what is convenient for their argument.
> 
> Mihawk sails around the New Word on a fucking boat...and is still goated. Meanwhile Shanks has an entire crew. Not saying who’s stronger than who, but being alone or having friends literally doesn’t mean shit. If anything, an argument can be made that the strongest ones are always standing at the mountaintop by themselves. Also, Ray and Zoro aren’t loners lol.


Vivre cards shouldn't really be used, It legit says akainu can melt mihawk black blade
but if you do acceept vc, then vol 4 of one piece magazine still confirms mihawk/shanks are still rival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Vivre cards shouldn't really be used, It legit says akainu can melt mihawk black blade
> but if you do acceept vc, then vol 4 of one piece magazine still confirms mihawk/shanks are still rival



Misquote? 

I don't think I brought up vivre cards or any other source.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zoro D Goat (Apr 19, 2021)

@Mihawk and @Shanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

Zoro D Goat said:


> @Mihawk and @Shanks

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Lol.
> 
> Come on bro. Ever heard of the theme “lonely at the top?” Clearly that is also what Oda has set up for Mihawk. There are a million tropes that Oda can rely on but fans choose to selectively take what is convenient for their argument.
> 
> Mihawk sails around the New Word on a fucking boat...and is still goated. Meanwhile Shanks has an entire crew. Not saying who’s stronger than who, but being alone or having friends literally doesn’t mean shit. If anything, an argument can be made that the strongest ones are always standing at the mountaintop by themselves. Also, Ray and Zoro aren’t loners lol.



Lonely at the top? Yea sounds like the Yonko who peasants like Mihawk can't get seem to reach with their blades

And last I checked Kaido's top 5 had 0 loners

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Misquote?
> 
> I don't think I brought up vivre cards or any other source.


my bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

TheOmega said:


> Lonely at the top? Yea sounds like the Yonko who peasants like Mihawk can't get seem to reach with their blades
> 
> And last I checked Kaido's top 5 had 0 loners



Yea sounds like downplay.

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Lol.
> 
> Come on bro. Ever heard of the theme “lonely at the top?” Clearly that is also what Oda has set up for Mihawk. There are a million tropes that Oda can rely on but fans choose to selectively take what is convenient for their argument.
> 
> Mihawk sails around the New Word on a fucking boat...and is still goated. Meanwhile Shanks has an entire crew. Not saying who’s stronger than who, but being alone or having friends literally doesn’t mean shit. If anything, an argument can be made that the strongest ones are always standing at the mountaintop by themselves. Also, Ray and Zoro aren’t loners lol.



It isn't about what Fans are selective about it is about understanding obvious patterns and obvious Implications. "Lonely at the top" Is not a Trope that Oda Applies to Mihawk to put him above Shanks. That is what you need to Accept and understand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> It isn't about what Fans are selective about it is about understanding obvious patterns and obvious Implications. "Lonely at the top" Is not a Trope that Oda Applies to Mihawk to put him above Shanks. That is what you need to Accept and understand.



The immaterial is immaterial. Anything can be argued or misconstrued based on what a fan understands from another. I'm not gonna argue that Mihawk is superior to Shanks; but to play devil's advocate, someone can easily make an argument that Oda uses that trope to put him above him based on title, and that claim wouldn't be any less valid than yours. That is what you need to accept and understand. 

Also, the examples you used all apply to captains and their first mates too. Roger/Rayleigh, Luffy/Zoro...not only are those guys not "alone", but Mihawk isn't Shanks' first mate or foil in the same way. That is supposed to be Beckmann.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Quipchaque (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> The immaterial is immaterial. Anything can be argued or misconstrued based on what a fan understands from another. I'm not gonna argue that Mihawk is superior to Shanks; but to play devil's advocate, someone can easily make an argument that Oda uses that trope to put him above him based on title, and that claim wouldn't be any less valid than yours. That is what you need to accept and understand.
> 
> Also, the examples you used all apply to captains and their first mates too. Roger/Rayleigh, Luffy/Zoro...not only are those guys not "alone", but Mihawk isn't Shanks' first mate or foil in the same way. That is supposed to be Beckmann.



I do understand and Accept that. If you want to believe that then so be it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> I do understand and Accept that. If you want to believe that then so be it.



Fair enough man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YellowCosmos (Apr 19, 2021)

We have an argument that looks like this:
1. Mihawk is the strongest swordsman.
2. Shanks is (probably) a swordsman.
Conclusion. Mihawk is (probably) stronger than Shanks.

The only way to challenge this argument is to show that 2 is false or to at least convince us that we have no reason to accept it (thereby raising doubts about the conclusion).

What most people here are doing are listing reasons _a, b, c_... why they think Shanks is stronger than Mihawk, ignoring the fact that the argument above is so strong that they should be assuming that either _a, b, c_... are not (all) true or that from reasons _a, b, c_... it doesn't follow that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> The only way to challenge this argument is to show that 2 is false or to at least convince us that we have no reason to accept it (thereby raising doubts about the conclusion).


"Mihawk WSS so therefore>Shanks"
No, in reality title holders have equals
Whitebeard had Sengoku,Roger,Garp,Shiki
so why shouldn't mihawk?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Yea sounds like downplay.



Down play where?

Mihawk the WSS no Shanks fan contests that.

The downplay comes from Mihawk fans that wanna bring the Top 4/Top5 pirates under his umbrella

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> "Mihawk WSS so therefore>Shanks"
> No, in reality title holders have equals
> Whitebeard had Sengoku,Roger,Garp,Shiki
> so why shouldn't mihawk?



Agreed. Mihawk=Shanks.



TheOmega said:


> The downplay comes from Mihawk fans that wanna bring the Top 4/Top5 pirates under his umbrella



What do you mean under his umbrella? Care to elaborate please?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JustSumGuy (Apr 19, 2021)

When Kaido is rumored to be the strongest in a 1v1 everyone takes it as gospel.

But Mihawk holds an actual title that is legitimate but that means nothing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## icyBankai (Apr 19, 2021)

Nah the real answer is we don't know. They could possibly be equals since they've fought evenly as rivals throughout the years.

Or you could pull headcanon and make-up a lot of stuff after doing mental gymnastics and claim one is greater than the other without real evidence. At that point you are sure to get people who agree with you side with you and the opposing faction would just twist the argument right back at you and crap on your soul.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Agreed. Mihawk=Shanks.


Here's how I see shanks it might not make sense I can't put it well
The shanks that battle mihawk was strong and if he became a yonko like  current shanks he would be >mihawk.
but after Shanks lost his arm he did grow stronger, but stronger have the same strength as  his 2 arm Form, that's the best he could do : ( 
he could've been top 1 along with Issho with 2 arms Prime: (

Therefore Mihawk=Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Here's how I see shanks it might not make sense I can't put it well
> The shanks that battle mihawk was strong and if he became a yonko like  current shanks he would be >mihawk.
> but after Shanks lost his arm he did grow stronger, but stronger have the same strength as  his 2 arm Form, that's the best he could do : (
> he could've been top 1 along with Issho with 2 arms Prime: (
> ...



They were both supposed to be weaker back then, compared to what they are now.

Shanks was stated to have not gotten any weaker from losing his arm lol. It's weird but that's what's been stated.

They were rivals, but now have no mutually beneficial reason to fight each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Apr 19, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Shanks was stated to have not gotten any weaker from losing his arm


This^^ Of course he did not get weaker. Why would losing an arm weaken his King's Haki?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 19, 2021)

CaptainCommander said:


> This^^ Of course he did not get weaker. Why would losing an arm weaken his King's Haki?



Yup, and this recent chapter really does give some weight to that statement by Oda.

His Ad. CoC will let him fight someone without using both arms. As foreshadowed by him doing some damage to WB’s ship with just his presence, clearly he’s got some extension or avatar, or perhaps simply doing what WB/Roger allows him to fight without a second arm. Plus he’s got barrier Haki with his sword like when he stopped Akainu.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Apr 19, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> "Mihawk WSS so therefore>Shanks"
> No, in reality title holders have equals
> Whitebeard had Sengoku,Roger,Garp,Shiki
> so why shouldn't mihawk?



I don't agree that Whitebeard had equals in a sense that troubles the implication that Mihawk is stronger than Shanks.
Even if Roger, Garp, etc, competed in fights with Whitebeard, there could still have been a small difference in strength - perhaps even a negligible one in some cases - by virtue of which Whitebeard was the WSM before and after Roger's death. We're not required to assume that they were _exactly _as strong as Whitebeard and when we take the title very seriously (that is, as the author's truthful declaration) we're required to infer the contrary.

There's also a difference between saying that Mihawk has the title _x_ and that Mihawk is _x _(I said that Mihawk is _x_). Even if Mihawk having the title _x _fails to exclude Mihawk having having _exact_ equals, Mihawk having the title _x + other evidence _could show that he doesn't have exact equals, which leaves the inference intact if we're careful.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> Whitebeard was the WSM before and after Roger's death. We're not required to assume that they were _exactly _as strong as Whitebeard and when we take the title very seriously (that is, as the author's truthful declaration) we're required to infer the contrary.


Databook Blue said WB was as strong as Roger
Another Databook states shiki was also equal to roger
Roger &Garp almost killed each other countless times
434 WB puts the old gen legends all in the same breath
+ It's very likely that titles are given by the WG not by oda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YellowCosmos (Apr 19, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Databook Blue said WB was as strong as Roger
> Another Databook states shiki was also equal to roger
> Roger &Garp almost killed each other countless times
> 434 WB puts the old gen legends all in the same breath



There's a difference between saying "equal" in a sense that means "in the same breath" and "exactly as strong as each other" and I doubt there are any sources which care to clarify.



GreenEggsAHam said:


> + It's very likely that titles are given by the WG not by oda



I'm not sure about that, but there's a way around that problem too in the case of Mihawk as I said in my previous post.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

YellowCosmos said:


> There's a difference between saying "equal" in a sense that means "in the same breath" and "exactly as strong as each other" and I doubt there are any sources which care to clarify.


Roger and WB went equal
Shiki is a ~ to roger
Garp and roger have almost killed each other multiple times
WB being the wsm doesn't mean > 
Same as Mihawk, + mihawk lost his title in 956 but let's not get into that WorldGoV talk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltaniner (Apr 19, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Roger and WB went equal
> Shiki is a ~ to roger
> Garp and roger have almost killed each other multiple times
> WB being the wsm doesn't mean >
> Same as Mihawk, + mihawk lost his title in 956 but let's not get into that WorldGoV talk


Dude, his title wasn't lost. "Former Warlord" was just the more relevant title to the context.

Watch, there's not gonna be a single mention in story of him losing the title until Zoro beats him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 19, 2021)

deltaniner said:


> relevant


Mhm, So oda just randomly forgot his title 
more headcannon please.
hes still ~ to fujitora and shanks so it won't matter


deltaniner said:


> Watch, there's not gonna be a single mention in story of him losing the title until Zoro beats him.


It was in 956

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## maupp (Apr 20, 2021)

JustSumGuy said:


> Dude..... what in the blue hell are you talking about.


It certainly a new way to try and take Shanks out of the Swordman category. I mean I've heard of Hakiman and such but that one was quite new.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 20, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> more headcannon please.


The irony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> The irony



Apparently Fujitora has already been confirmed as the new WSS and has taken the title for himself, off-panel.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 20, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Apparently Fujitora has already been confirmed as the new WSS and has taken the title for himself, off-panel.


And all that without actually fighting the old WSS who is still alive

It's really amazing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> The irony


The irony


Mihawk said:


> Fujitora


Naw the WG snatched it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 20, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Naw the WG snatched it



They can't lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 20, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> They can't lol.


They can though, Dragon is called the Worst Criminal from the world government not Oda
Worlds strongest swordsmen it's not the gospel I mean he lost it in 956

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 20, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> They can though, Dragon is called the Worst Criminal from the world government not Oda
> Worlds strongest swordsmen it's not the gospel I mean he lost it in 956



WSS is not a title given by the Government, the same way the title of WSM wasn't given by them lol. Stop with this abstract interpretation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 20, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> WSS is not a title given by the Government, the same way the title of WSM wasn't given by them lol. Stop with this abstract interpretation.


Dragon is labelled as the Worlds Worst Criminal
And what title box does he get? oh yeah you guessed it


+Mihawk lost his title zoro the real WSS

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 20, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Dragon is labelled as the Worlds Worst Criminal



Panel confirms the Government gave Dragon his label. You have not shown any proof that the Government gave Mihawk his title lol. 


GreenEggsAHam said:


> +Mihawk lost his title zoro the real WSS



Thanks Oda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Impulse (Apr 20, 2021)

Limit them to just their swords then Mihawk would beat Shanks but give them everything then Shanks would win

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 20, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Panel confirms the Government gave Dragon his label. You have not shown any proof that the Government gave Mihawk his title lol.


AH yes, you can see his title box if dragon has why would it change for mihawk? before I even go further with this discussion what is a swordsmaster to you?


Mihawk said:


> Thanks


Oda gives kikunjo her title but forgets mihawk? it's done bro zoro is new WSS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 20, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> AH yes, you can see his title box if dragon has why would it change for mihawk? before I even go further with this discussion what is a swordsmaster to you?


That's not how it works lol. You made a claim that the Government revoked Mihawk's title by using Dragon's label as evidence. However, Mihawk has no such label given by the Government. Thus, your evidence applies only to Dragon if that, and not Mihawk. 


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Oda gives kikunjo her title but forgets mihawk? it's done bro zoro is new WSS



I think it's time to stop trolling. Surely Oda would've remembered giving Zoro the title if he was the new WSS. 

I'll tell you something interesting though, the Admirals' titles of Greatest Military Powers all be fake too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 20, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> That's not how it works lol. You made a claim that the Government revoked Mihawk's title by using Dragon's label as evidence. However, Mihawk has no such label given by the Government. Thus, your evidence applies only to Dragon if that, and not Mihawk.


Dragon,Mihawk both have titles
^Gave to by the WG, so why wouldn't mihawk, and yes the WG or Oda revoke Mihawk title


Mihawk said:


> remembered


Zoro has surpass the master


Mihawk said:


> I'll tell you something interesting though, the Admirals' titles of Greatest Military Powers all be fake too.


the admirals don't have title, it's just a information box but all stronger then mihawk except fuji whos on par

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Apr 20, 2021)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Dragon,Mihawk both have titles
> ^Gave to by the WG, so why should, and yes the WG or Oda revoke Mihawk title


You have failed to prove that Mihawk's title was given to him by the Government, so we're just going in circles now. Not going to bother anymore. 


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Zoro has surpass the master


Nope. 


GreenEggsAHam said:


> the admirals don't have title, it's just a information box but all stronger then mihawk except fuji whos on par


Mihawk has the information box as well lol. Also, Aokiji lost his title and info box, he is no longer Admiral. Therefore Mihawk whoops his ass.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CaptainCommander (Apr 20, 2021)

Ya'll put way too much emphasis on info box. You realize there is 1010 chapters of info now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Apr 20, 2021)

956 doesn't even have info boxes lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Apr 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> 956 doesn't even have info boxes lol


Still looking for the WSS
He gave it to CP0 the same style too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 20, 2021)

Strobacaxi said:


> He's my favourite character but he doesn't need to be the strongest for that


This is wholesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Marc1088 (Aug 6, 2021)

*1/ Mihawk = Yonko lvl atleast*

- He clashed with Vista and had difficulties at MF
Both werent serious, Mihawk was literally analyzing Luffy at the same time and his attention wasnt fully on Vista you cant say that he was serious and Vista was probably not aswell. If Im not wrong Mihawk praised his ''power'' but he meant his swordskill and there is a difference between overall power and swordskill.
- Jozu blocked his attack at MF
At Alabasta, during Zoro's flashback, his master, Koushirou teached him how to control his intentions of cutting things by ''not'' slashing leafs. This training made Zoro able to slash Mister 1 (so steel).
Based on this flashback we can conclude that the reason of why Jozu was able to block Mihawk's attack without difficulties is because the attack wasnt intended for him
- Mihawk ran away when Shanks arrived at MF
Both used to duel a lot but after Shanks lost his arm, Mihawk lost interest in fighting Shanks and was also disappointed. He still has respect for Shanks too.
- Mihawk said that he was weaker than old WB at MF : ''The true distance between that man and us''
Mihawk said ''us'' and not ''me''. He was including everyone else than WB so also Yonkos. 
___
Now my arguments :
- In Mihawk vive card its said that he ''trained relentlessly for many years challenging more and more powerful foes, until he had no more worthy challengers''. This guy literally said that Yonkos are not worthy opponents isnt that enough to already put him at Yonko lvl ?
- We know and its logic that every Mugi will realize their dreams at the end of the manga. Luffy will probably be stronger than Yonko and Zoro as his right arm will have a level very close. Zoro and Mihawk will fight at the end of the manga and the fight will probably be very close so Mihawk = Yonko lvl atleast.
______________________

*2/  Mihawk > All Yonkos.*

- Oden fought Kaido, 20 years ago and almost beat Kaido. However, he didnt had the ability to turn his blades black (it requires insane buso haki) and his swordskill is by far weaker than Mihawk. So, actual Mihawk > 20 years ago Kaido
- At wano Zoro used his hao and scared Kaido and managed to injure him. Zoro aswell cant turn his blades black (for now) and his goal is still Mihawk. So, actual Mihawk > actual Kaido
I can already sense the people saying its because it was haoshoku so :
Mihawk has very high chance to have Haoshoku.
Hao was said to be given to people with great goals but WB had it even though his goal was to have a family. Why he had it ? Its simple. Its because its also given to strongest. Whitebeard was the man who 'sits at the top of all humans'' and Mihawk is the one who ''sits at the top of all swordmen'' (its from his vivecard). There is absolutely no way that he doesnt have it. Also, based one his vivecard again, his goal was to fight stronger and stronger foes its not a goal that bad and Bullet had the same goal and had hao.
so Mihawk > Kaido
__
Now Big Mom,
- Bigmom is weaker than Kaido
so Mihawk > Big Mom
__
Now Shanks,
They used to duel, Shanks lost his arm, Mihawk lost his interest and deemed him unworthy to fight him anymore. A arm lost is super consequent, as we saw in the manga, with only 1 arm Shanks clashed with WB, but imagine if he still had 2 arms. Some people will say that he trained his left arm like a retard and ok but.. 1 super trained arm will never be as strong as 2 arms.
Also some people are going to say that his Haki is way weaker than Shanks haki.
They used to duel a lot, with their powers their swords wouldnt have been able to handle their powers so they used haki for sure. If Shanks haki was that superior then Mihawk wouldnt be strong enough to clash him. Also when Shanks lost his arm he could already use haoshoku meaning that they were already quite strong at that time
___
So Mihawk > Shanks
Now Black Beard,
He is lacking experience and his df isnt as effective as against a df user. Only gura is still a threat but as I said BB is lacking experience. His haki is probably the weakest among all Yonkos. When he was in WB's crew he didnt want to be famous so he didnt fight much and trained his haki. Its impossible to reach the haki lvl of BM and Kaido who have been using Haki for 30 years.
So Mihawk > Black Beard

_________________________

PS : Mihawk wasnt shown to be able to turn blade black but its pure logic. One of the ''monkey'' near his castle had the same sword as him meaning that he turned his blade black by himself. Another proof is that, Zoro is going to turn his blade black before fighting Mihawk. Both are swordmen so are based on buso haki. Plus, to turn your blade black you need a insanely powerful buso haki. So Mihawk can turn his blade black.

PS2 : My grammar might be bad sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Marc1088 (Aug 6, 2021)

The title of Yonko is given to people individually enough strong and workforce (the same requirements goes for Warlords). If you are saying that Shanks is stronger than Mihawk because he is yonko then remember that Mihawk became a Warlord without any workforce.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2021)

Marc1088 said:


> *1/ Mihawk = Yonko lvl atleast*
> 
> - He clashed with Vista and had difficulties at MF
> Both werent serious, Mihawk was literally analyzing Luffy at the same time and his attention wasnt fully on Vista you cant say that he was serious and Vista was probably not aswell. If Im not wrong Mihawk praised his ''power'' but he meant his swordskill and there is a difference between overall power and swordskill.
> ...


@Zoro 
@Dunno 
@Mihawk 
@Sablés 
@TheWiggian 
@redboy776 
@Pirao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2021)

i have them as equals


----------



## Marc1088 (Aug 6, 2021)

PS : About Mihawk having Haoshoku, he has it for sure. Zoro had hao and his goal is a king in particular the ''king of swordmen''. Just like WB who was the king of all humans and Kaido the king of all creatures. There is absolutely no way Mihawk doesnt have it

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2021)

but clearly it end up being

@Zoro > @Mihawk ~ @Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marc1088 (Aug 6, 2021)

Shanks is a swordman, the 4 yonkos represents each type of ''power''. Logia, Paramecia, Zoan and Haki. It doesnt means that Shanks cant have a df but still, there is very low chance. Also, his sword is one of the 12 supreme swords called Gryphon and he has been using sword since little (we can see it when he was on the oro jackson). That's way enough to call him swordman

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 6, 2021)

Code said:


> @Zoro
> @Dunno
> @Mihawk
> @Sablés
> ...





A new quality member?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Marc1088 (Aug 6, 2021)

Yup Trance

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Aug 6, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> A new quality member?


Yep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2021)

Marc1088 said:


> his sword is one of the 12 supreme swords called Gryphon


this is unconfirmed

likely but still unconfirmed


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 6, 2021)

Do we forget the fact that Shanks sword ate a mythical zoan model griffon and can summon pink little grifflets out of it's ass?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 6, 2021)

Of course. Shanks is also stronger than Vista.


----------



## Marc1088 (Aug 6, 2021)

Oh okay oops


----------



## KBD (Aug 6, 2021)

Crocodile became a shichibukai by playing a demo of his cover for enter the sandman at the marine HQ


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 6, 2021)

Marc1088 said:


> *1/ Mihawk = Yonko lvl atleast*
> 
> - He clashed with Vista and had difficulties at MF
> Both werent serious, Mihawk was literally analyzing Luffy at the same time and his attention wasnt fully on Vista you cant say that he was serious and Vista was probably not aswell. If Im not wrong Mihawk praised his ''power'' but he meant his swordskill and there is a difference between overall power and swordskill.
> ...



You have a Griffith avy and you wank Mihawk.

Welcome to the family son. You’re gonna have a bright future here even as the site’s future is uncertain.

Blessings

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Aug 6, 2021)

Marc1088 said:


> Yup Trance


yes?


----------



## Marc1088 (Aug 6, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> You have a Griffith avy and you wank Mihawk.
> 
> Welcome to the family son. You’re gonna have a bright future here even as the site’s future is uncertain.
> 
> Blessings


Thank you mam


----------



## Marc1088 (Aug 6, 2021)

trance said:


> yes?


Yes it will be Zoro > Mihawk > Shanks

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Aug 6, 2021)

Ofc it will be Zoro > Imu = Mihawk > Shanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 6, 2021)

Mihawk=Two armed shanks>One armed shanks.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Aug 6, 2021)

redboy776 said:


> Mihawk=Two armed shanks>One armed shanks.


But how do you know two armed shanks is stronger than one armed shanks?


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Aug 6, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> But how do you know two armed shanks is stronger than one armed shanks?


1+1=2

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 6, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> But how do you know two armed shanks is stronger than one armed shanks?


One armed Shanks is not the World's Strongest Swordsman.

Two-armed Shanks was equal to the man that became the World's Strongest Swordsman.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grinningfox (Aug 6, 2021)

Until we get more information Mihawk has to be the stronger one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Aug 6, 2021)

Eustathios said:


> One armed Shanks is not the World's Strongest Swordsman.
> 
> Two-armed Shanks was equal to the man that became the World's Strongest Swordsman.


Shanks became a Yonko with 1 arm. 1 armed shanks > 2 armed shanks. Nowhere was it stated or shown Shanks got weaker from losing an arm. Even Shanks himself thinks losing arm isn’t a big deal. He even tells Luffy “it’s just an arm” right after losing it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Aug 6, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> He even tells Luffy “it’s just an arm” right after losing it


I think that’s more about characterization of shanks than like his actual opinion that losing an arm is no big deal. It’s being juxtaposed to Luffy who is hysterical over it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Eustathios (Aug 6, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Shanks became a Yonko with 1 arm.


Okay, this tells us nothing in regards to the current discussion.


YonkoDrippy said:


> 1 armed shanks > 2 armed shanks.


This statement has no proof. 


YonkoDrippy said:


> Nowhere was it stated or shown Shanks got weaker from losing an arm.


If Mihawk got the title after Shanks lost his arm, then he certainly got weaker. Or Mihawk got stronger, but that is unlikely. They are portrayed as rivals. 


YonkoDrippy said:


> Even Shanks himself thinks losing arm isn’t a big deal. He even tells Luffy “it’s just an arm” right after losing it


Of course, what else would he tell a child who blames himself about the whole thing? Maybe it weakened him, maybe it didn't. Point is, Mihawk is stronger than one-armed Shanks as per canon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 6, 2021)

I think they're equal.

But an alliance between them would be godly since they are in their prime now.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Aug 6, 2021)

Thinking the scene where shanks shows how much he values Luffy’s life and is so level headed he can comfort someone who’s crying about the loss of HIS arm is actually a power scaling moment is a sign of terminal tier brain


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Aug 6, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> Thinking the scene where shanks shows how much he values Luffy’s life and is so level headed he can comfort someone who’s crying about the loss of HIS arm is actually a power scaling moment is a sign of terminal tier brain


It could be both


----------



## BladeofTheMorning (Aug 6, 2021)

Why does it matter whose stronger? Shanks is not trying to become the WSS and Mihawk is not trying to become the PK. They will never go at it and had their fights for fun which echoed through the GL. 

Mihawk says he does not want to fight a one armed swordsman, why not? I doubt he feels sorry for Shanks.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Aug 7, 2021)

I think Mihawk should be stronger based on his title alone but he’s been fighting Fujitora for worst feats as a top tier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2021)

Ezekjuninor said:


> I think Mihawk should be stronger based on his title alone but he’s been fighting Fujitora for worst feats as a top tier.


Sad but true, the iceberg feat still kind of holds up just cause of how casual it was but it doesn't seem like something that current Zoro would struggle to replicate either tbh. I hope we get some impressive new feats before he really becomes relevant because that might take a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Aug 7, 2021)

Dead Precedence said:


> Sad but true, the iceberg feat still kind of holds up just cause of how casual it was but it doesn't seem like something that current Zoro would struggle to replicate either tbh. I hope we get some impressive new feats before he really becomes relevant because that might take a while.


I hope so too. A statement like “the marines sent everything against Mihawk but still couldn’t capture him” would be great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 7, 2021)

Mihawk or Shanks will part the fucking seas like Moses with their sword or kings Haki.

Or Mihawk gonna cut the red line

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Aug 7, 2021)

Can’t wait for the day Oda proves the Mihawk doubters wrong because he will.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Mihawk or Shanks will part the fucking seas like Moses with their sword or kings Haki.
> 
> Or Mihawk gonna cut the red line


A Shanks vs Mihawk flashback has more hype than an actual Roger vs WB fight tbh (not some little clash I mean).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chronophage (Aug 7, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> Do we forget the fact that Shanks sword ate a mythical zoan model griffon and can summon pink little grifflets out of it's ass?


Plus he's a sandalsman, not a swordsman. Why is this so hard to accept. 

The Gorousei trained him in advanced sandalsmanship.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marimo (Aug 7, 2021)

Come from Wost Gen to NF to witness the first thread being just as deluded.

WSS means WSS.

What part of "strongest" do you not understand?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Aug 7, 2021)

Marimo said:


> Come from Wost Gen to NF to witness the first thread being just as deluded.
> 
> WSS means WSS.
> 
> What part of "strongest" do you not understand?


WG  wanks the shit out of Zoro till that mfer ejaculates blood though, which is fine, I mean I like Zoro but yeah.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 7, 2021)

Shanks has a lot more going for him in terms of portrayal. 

When they used to duel they were equal according to one of the earlier databooks. Mihawk when he encounters Shanks after losing his arm, says a final decision won't be reached because of the arm. It seems like an honour thing. Swordman in japanese can be translated to something like "swordsman knight". There are values also attached to it which is why Zoro said "Scars on the back are a swordsman's shame". So Mihawk declines a fight with Shanks because ironically, unlike the Mihawk fans, he does not consider a one-armed person a swordsman. Shanks was perfectly confident that it would be a competitive match and we have no hints that he is delusional. 

Oda made a mistake by making Mihawk look so unimpressive in terms of portrayal at the war imo. I can't ever imagine him having Marco send Vista to go stall Kaido or Shanks. Especially after he told the whole crew to stand at a distance from Shanks. Even Jozu was grimacing just feeling his haki and said if you aren't prepared you can't stay conscious, implying he had to prepare himself. 

When it comes to the title, I see a lot of people talking about the title as if it's word of god. That's not how any competent author writes. We have to make judgements based on the material. Title boxes are just the in-verse perception. Demaro Black for instance, is not Monkey D. Luffy, despite what his title box said. Titles are built on reputation. Oda didn't tell Zeff that Mihawk is WSS. Oda didn't tell Sengoku that WB was WSM. These were titles earned in-verse that then became the general consensus. 

Mihawk obviously did something to be regarded as WSS. Unlike, WB, there is no hint of decline in his abilities. However, he refused to fight Shanks after he lost his arm. We know that you grow in battle, so despite losing his dominant arm, Shanks then went on to go fight Yonko for territory. The vivre card says that he came to have the same presence as WB. Deep Blue databook also says that Kaido is of the same caliber of Great Pirate as WB and Shanks. You'll note that Shanks has clashed with all the people with the World's Strongest title and he hasn't looked inferior. Kaido who has been captured by Marines and Yonko has him as the only person alive who can compete with him in a fight. We have no reason to believe he isn't a very very credible judge. Though it could be argued that he never saw Mihawk in action, as he seems to have very little respect for the Warlords, saying Luffy was playing little pirate games because he thought he was hot shit defeating a Warlord or two.  

With all that said, they are probably equal. Oda still lists them as rivals I think. Mihawk was also the only one at MF allowed to save face by leaving before Shanks issued his challenge, keeping the rivalry intact. Admirals and BB were all made to look like they pussied out of a fight with the RHs. He needs to do a way better job in terms of portrayal though. Have him kill Kizaru (mid diff) and I'll be a happy man.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Neutral 2


----------



## Chronophage (Aug 7, 2021)

Mihawk said:


> Mihawk or Shanks will part the fucking seas like Moses with their sword or kings Haki.
> 
> Or Mihawk gonna cut the red line


It's a tragedy that the Straw Hats haven't come across a Punk Hazard esque island that looks like it's been cut to 1000 pieces with the sky above sporting a permament mesh pattern. 

Imagine Luffy and Zoro's reaction when they learn Mihawk and Shanks had a legendary duel there.

Reactions: Like 2 | GODA 2


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Aug 7, 2021)

Who cares at this point?

I choose to see Mihawk and Shanks as equal, although I wouldn't mind Mihawk being stronger by a non noticeable degree

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Aug 7, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> It could be both


Possibly. I don’t think it’s likely. Not that it’s unlikely he wasn’t affected. Just I think it’s unlikely the scene is telling us that.


----------



## Lmao (Aug 7, 2021)

Mihawk has been portrayed since the beginning of the show as the *strongest* *swordsman* and is Zoro's EoS goal.

Same Zoro that left a permanent scar on Kaido and blocked a combined Yonko attack on his own is still weaker than Mihawk.

Yet people will still bring up the Vista argument

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 7, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Shanks has a lot more going for him in terms of portrayal.
> 
> When they used to duel they were equal according to one of the earlier databooks. Mihawk when he encounters Shanks after losing his arm, says a final decision won't be reached because of the arm. It seems like an honour thing. Swordman in japanese can be translated to something like "swordsman knight". There are values also attached to it which is why Zoro said "Scars on the back are a swordsman's shame". So Mihawk declines a fight with Shanks because ironically, unlike the Mihawk fans, he does not consider a one-armed person a swordsman. Shanks was perfectly confident that it would be a competitive match and we have no hints that he is delusional.
> 
> ...


A whole lotta delusional at the end of your post

did you forget Aokiji attacke despite Shanks being there? Or Kizaru attacking and ignoring Beckman? If Mihawk can mid-diff Kizaru, he’s stronger than Roger.

and since you like using databook as supporting points, Mihawk is currently awaiting someone who surpasses Shanks for a duel

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Altintop (Aug 7, 2021)

I highly doubt both Shanks and Mihawk are any different to call someone _stronger_. The difference here is probably 0.5% at max.

I give the very slightest edge to Shanks still since Mihawk is rather a lone wolf and more chilling guy while Shanks has been more active.
I wouldn't say that two arm Shanks would grow any stronger since he wouldn't have developed his complementary stats and feats that much. It's like Fujitora being blind but gaining other advantages in exchange to (almost) fully neutralize those handicap of being blind.

It would be a 7-10 days fight for sure.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Aug 8, 2021)

Zoro said:


> A whole lotta delusional at the end of your post
> 
> did you forget Aokiji attacke despite Shanks being there? Or Kizaru attacking and ignoring Beckman? If Mihawk can mid-diff Kizaru, he’s stronger than Roger.
> 
> and since you like using databook as supporting points, Mihawk is currently awaiting someone who surpasses Shanks for a duel


Is this the best you can come up with?

Do me a favour and read dummy. I said when Shanks issued his challenge no one stepped up. Which is true if you read the actual manga. Which you being braindead didn't actually do. 

Also Kizaru only attacked after Ben left to go to the plaza. The vivre card for Ben even says "even a marine admiral knows the threat of Ben Beckman!". It's only the delusional who think Kizaru didn't take Ben seriously. 

Mihawk is waiting for the 'swordmaster' who surpasses Shanks. Who is that person? Zoro., who will beat him. If you are stronger than Shanks then you beat Mihawk. That doesn't mean he sees Shanks as inferior, it could be equal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 8, 2021)

Mihawk ~ Shanks , they're on the same level similar to Dorry and Brogy


----------



## trance (Aug 8, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Mihawk ~ Shanks , they're on the same level similar to Dorry and Brogy


that's perfectly equal tho, they've fought each other every day for 100 years and tied each time

i don't think shanks and mihawk are THAT equal

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 8, 2021)

Seraphoenix said:


> Is this the best you can come up with?
> 
> Do me a favour and read dummy. I said when Shanks issued his challenge no one stepped up. Which is true if you read the actual manga. Which you being braindead didn't actually do.
> 
> ...


Sengoku was the one who stepped down, the C3 was up for it. Aokiji and Kizaru did not give a single fuck about Shanks arriving.

Another headcanon, literally pulling shit outta your ass.



Beckman was shown to be completely incapable of stopping Kizaru. If it was Marco, he would have taken the attack and blocked it.

Mihawk will obviously go into the fight stronger than Zoro and the latter will surpass him within the fight itself. That means Mihawk > Shanks since Zoro will have already surpass Shanks before issuing the challenge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mihawk (Aug 8, 2021)

Thread title: Shanks is stronger than Mihawk (yet another Shanks/Mihawk thread)

Actual thread: Yonko VS Admirals x2,000,000

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 8, 2021)

trance said:


> that's perfectly equal tho, they've fought each other every day for 100 years and tied each time
> 
> i don't think shanks and mihawk are THAT equal


It's that or Mihawk > Shanks

and my inner Shanks fanboy can't accept that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Aug 8, 2021)

If Shanks was meant to be stronger than Mihawk then Oda will have just slap on the WSS title on Shanks

WB - Yonko & WSM
Kaido - Yonko & WSC 
Shanks - Yonko & WSS 

since he didn't, it's obvious Mihawk is stronger.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Conxc (Aug 8, 2021)

I


YonkoDrippy said:


> So basically you’re saying Mihawk is stronger than Roger since he uses a sword
> 
> 
> Got it


I’m sorry but did you say “*uses*” as in present tense like Roger hasn’t been on a tshirt for decades?


----------

